# [KK]Game 2: When Compost Attacks! (Encounter 2 pending)



## Victim (Sep 2, 2008)

The group of heroes (and possibly others) is nearing the heart of the Lost Swamp (so called because of the ancient city lost as the swamp appeared, not because someone has misplaced the swamp).  It's been rough journey in a hostile environment.  You've had to deal with the uncomfortable wetness, lack of maps, stirge swarms, magical crocodiles, etc while dodging patrols and reinforcements.  The group has managed to make this far without being detected - your best estimates have you within a day of reaching your goal. .  But it looks like you'll have to fight the rest of the way...

You see a number of plant monsters in your path, along a pair of attractive eladrin women who are attempting to hide.  Erdric's keen senses detect another humanoid lurking in the weeds off to the side in ambush.  The terrain is uneven and forested, with disgusting, slimey water collecting in lower areas while the hills remain merely muddy.

"Turn back intruders, lest you incur the wrath of the Mothers and the Master," one of the eladrin women calls, in a cheerful tone at odds with the threatening words.

Encounter 1: Kill All Enemies.  Roll for initiative!

[sblock=Initiative]Remember that Torment provides a *+4* bonus to initiative because of his feat.  IIRC, PC initiative bonuses are as follows:


Narbel: +10


Starwinds: +12
Glib: +12

Dalamar's Paladin: +11 (without any feat or item bonuses that may apply)

Tharos: Ini 36

Feygrove Choker:	  Ini: 26	    Stealth: 24

Eladrin x2 	Ini: 22	Stealth: 23


Shambling Mound 	Ini: 20	

Battle Briar x2 	Ini: 18	

Erdric                  Ini: 17

Reed                    Ini: 17

Stormrage Shambler  Ini: 13	

Torment                 Ini: 12

[/sblock]


Map Key
[sblock]Brown: normal terrain
Bright Green squares: trees.  You can't move through them.  Can provide cover.  I only noted the ground level footprint of the tree; let me know if you want to do some climbing around in the branches or something.  I'm most likely inclined to be generous, if you have the skills to pull it off.
Olive Green: opaque water/muck, (mostly?) shallow.  Difficult terrain without some waterwalk stuff or something. 
Green Grass: foiliage/undergrowth.  Difficult terrain.  Provides concealment to creatures in/behind it.

If a square has water in it on a diagonal, then you can ignore the water.  

For movement directions and so forth, North is arbitrarily declared to be the top of the map, as usual.

Yellowed areas are part of the Battlebriar's Aura.  They are difficult terrain and PCs starting their turns inside the aura take 5 damage.[/sblock]


Monster Knowledge:[sblock]
Nature= 27
Battle Briar: This a creature of bark and thorns.[sblock]Large natural animate (plant
Grasping Thorns aura: damage and difficult terrain nearby
Threatening Reach
Claw: Reach 2, pull 1, damage
Thorn Burst: close burst attack with slow[/sblock]

Shambling Mound:
This a lump of decomposing plant matter with a few vines stuck in that somehow moves.[sblock]Large natural animate (plant) 
Tendril: physical damage with reach.
Enveloping Attack: 2 attacks, and can eat you if both hit (save ends).
Lightning Affinity: heal when damaged by lightning[/sblock]

Stormrage Shambler: 
Like an ordinary shambling mound, but visibly charged with lightning.  This is the Shambling Mound with the Red border.[sblock]Large natural animate (plant)
Lightning Aura: damage to nearby creatures
Tendrils: impact+lightning damage on hit.  More when bloodied.  Reach 2.
Double Attack: make two tendril attacks
Lightning Blast: Encounter: lighting damage in blast
Lightning Affinity: Heals 10 when hit by lightning[/sblock]

Arcana=27
Feygrove Choker: a humanoid with extra long arms[sblock]Medium fey humanoid 
Tentacle Claw: Reach 3, damage, grab
Choke: choke grabbed targets
Body Shield: attacks can hit grabbed victim, not versus grabbed targets
Chameleon Hide: can gain concealment when not grabbing
Vine Fetter: vines ensnare enemies[/sblock]

Dryad.  [sblock]Tree Stride.  Teleport 8 from plant to plant
Deceptive Veil: disguise as human, elf or eladrin
Claw: does more damage when only 1 enemy is nearby[/sblock]

Briar Witch Dryad
[sblock] Thorn boon:  nearby allied plants do more damage in melee
Curse of Thorns: enemies moving or being moved nearby take damage per square
Tree Stride: teleport from plant to plant
Briar Cage: a thrown thorn that hits a creature does damage and goes into an entangling mass of thorns
Claw: does some sucky damage in melee
Thorny Body: it hurts to grab a creature made of briars, stupid
Deceptive Veil: but sometimes it looks cute and not made of thorns.   [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 2, 2008)

Tharos, moving with surprising alacrity for such an unathletic man, hurls a bolt of magical force at the stormrage shambler.  "Ware the creature lurking to the east," his sonorous voice immediately launches into full lecture mode.  Fortunately, the demands of combat will keep it short... this time.  "It is a feygrove choker, and its arms will reach some distance to grab and choke its enemies.  It is said that they can interpose the body of a grabbed victim between themselves and an injurious attack, subjecting the victim to the consequent damage.  Their coloring makes them hard to see, and they can ensnare foes with nearby vitaceae.  Those are vines, for those of you unable to speak a civilised tongue.  These perambulent flora are beyond even my considerable experience."

[sblock=ooc]Initiative 36 Come on, Tharos, save those natural 20s for the big damage spells, would you?
Standard:  magic missile, Int vs. Reflex, hits reflex 33 for 17 damage.  
Arcana and Nature checks:  30 and 24, respectively.  I've assumed that Erdric pointed out the choker so that Tharos can see it and make the arcana check.  I'll edit if that's wrong.  
Move and Minor:  Extra lecturing.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

*Reed Rowan, Feylock*

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative (1d20+9=13)
even with the +4 only a 17 

I will wait before posting...
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 96 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 2, 2008)

Erdric, busy studying the surrounding swampland, and the shadow-cloaked creature in the undergrowth, fails to react to the threat of violence.  His mind races with the knowledge he has accumulated about the plantlife that he sees moving to attack.

[sblock=OOC] Init 17, Nature 36, Arcana 9.
At least he knows what the plant creatures are... [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Init (1d20+11=12) 
Well... I hope that Torment wastes his 1's on Init 

*Same as WD I'll hold off posting until it's my turn
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
96/96 HP, 1/1 AP, 11/11 Surges
AC 25, F 25, R 22, W 24
[/sblock]

[sblock=Powers Left]

*Encounter:*
Guarding Strike
Infernal Wrath 
Shake it Off
Lion's Roar
Beat Them Into the Ground
Slash and Press

*Daily:*
Bastion of Defence 
Stand the Fallen 
Stand Tough
Tactical Shift 
Knock Them Down

*Item:*
Encounter - Elven Battle Hide - Minor: +2 power bonus to speed until end of next turn

Daily - amulet of false life - Minor: Use when bloodied, gain temp hp. = 24
flaming spiked chain - +1d6 fire damage & ongoing 5 fire damage (save ends)
Keoghtoms Ointment - self or adjacent ally automatically end poison or disease or regain healing surge

[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 2, 2008)

covaithe said:


> Tharos, moving with surprising alacrity for such an unathletic man, hurls a bolt of magical force at the stormrage shambler.  "Ware the creature lurking to the east," his sonorous voice immediately launches into full lecture mode.  Fortunately, the demands of combat will keep it short... this time.  "It is a feygrove choker, and its arms will reach some distance to grab and choke its enemies.  It is said that they can interpose the body of a grabbed victim between themselves and an injurious attack, subjecting the victim to the consequent damage.  Their coloring makes them hard to see, and they can ensnare foes with nearby vitaceae.  Those are vines, for those of you unable to speak a civilised tongue.  These perambulent flora are beyond even my considerable experience."
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Initiative 36 Come on, Tharos, save those natural 20s for the big damage spells, would you?
> Standard:  magic missile, Int vs. Reflex, hits reflex 33 for 17 damage.
> ...




(The feygrove choker would have total concealment from you because of its stealth, but your knowledge can apply from the warning, description, etc.  As long as someone sees a creature, I'm letting anyone's knowledge apply and people can target it without having to guess the square so we can worry less about who sees what.)

Tharos fires off unerring magic missiles in the middle of his lecture which blast several small craters into the electrified plant mass.

(Hit.  Stormrage Shambler takes 17 damage.)

[sblock=Status/Initiative]
36: Tharos.  Fine.  
  *Magic Missile on Stormrage.

26: Fey Grove Choker.  Stealthed @24

22: Eladrin 1, 2.  Stealthed @23

20: Shambling Mound

18: Battle Briar 1, 2

17: Erdric
17: Reed

13: Stormrage.  -17 HP

12: Torment
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Sep 3, 2008)

Rollie, dressed in his "disguise", an immense fluffy purple robe made of crushed velvet and some sort of animal fur, was adamantly against coming this way.

"Plants? What do they have? Hm? Dirt? The best thing they probably carry round is some sort of fancy plant dirt. You know, _magical dirt of plentiful growing_ or something like that. Really... I know a nice inn, good wine, pleasant decor in the direction of Redgrave...

[d]--[/d]

Init: 33
Perception: (passive 26 so autosuccess)

Rollie nods as Tharos unleashes a blast of magical energy. Ah, our typical negotiating strategy.




			
				Tharos said:
			
		

> "It is a feygrove choker, and its arms will reach some distance to grab and choke its enemies.  It is said..




Yes, yes, I see it.

Rollie bolts off. Leaping across the muddy river [se se e e e 3e(jump)], he draws his dagger [minor] and moves to get a clear shot [deft strike move 2->se se] and launches his dagger at the feygrove choker* [AC33 DAM26].

[sblock=Deft strike]
 last movement from deft strike [move 2->se se] will put me precisely five west of the feygrove; diagonally sw from the green box (a tree?)

Since the feygrove hasn't gone yet first strike gives me CA. 
Regular damage 12, sneak 14 in case I'm wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 3, 2008)

Glib dashes to one flank, jumping over the water, and hits the choker with a thrown dagger, which flies back to his hand.  The monster hisses in pain.

[sblock=Status/Initiative]
36: Tharos. Fine. 
*Magic Missile on Stormrage.

33: Glib.  Fine.
*Deft Strike on choker

29: ??? Paladin

26: Fey Grove Choker. -26HP. Stealthed @24

22: Eladrin 1, 2. Stealthed @23

20: Shambling Mound

18: Battle Briar 1, 2

17: Erdric
17: Reed

14: Narbel

13: Starwinds

13: Stormrage. -17 HP

12: Torment

[/sblock]

I'll update the map after the paladin and the monsters go.  Glib is adjacent to and SW of the middle south/bottom tree.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 4, 2008)

"My apologies to you lasses, but we've got business to do so we can't turn back," Xak answers the eladrin as he moves forward to stand between the large foliage and the rest of the group. He then imposes the will of Kord on the shambler, encouraging it to attack him.
[sblock=OoC]Move NE Nx4, then NEx3, N. Then Minor action to Divine Challenge the Shambler[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 4, 2008)

*Starwinds, Dragonborn Cleric
*
"Our quest is a holy one that draws us on.  You would be wise not to stop us."
The great dragons blessings are with us"  
[sblock]
move nex2, Ex3 cast bless  
 init:1d20+12=18
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 5, 2008)

Xak advances, challenging the shambling mound with Kord's power.  But his lack of aggression causes the divine challenge to falter and fade.

[sblock]The Divine Challenge ends since Xak did not engage - attack or end adjacent to - the shambler.  Xak can't use Divine Challenge on his next turn.[/sblock]

The Feygrove Choker gestures, and tiny weeds around your feet suddenly grow into vines.  Tharos, likely predicting the attack thanks to his knowledge of the creature's abilities, is already striking the vines away even as they grow.  Reed's feybound powers also protect him.  The others are caught off guard and bound in place - for the moment.

Then the creature scuttles away into the underbrush to the north, its coloration altering to blend in.

[sblock]Standard: Use Vine Fetter, versus Reflex  

Erdric = R 27 HIT
Narbel = 32  HIT
Tharos = 24 MISS
Torment = 34 HIT
Reed = 20  MISS 

HIT: Restrained (save ends)
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
MISS: Nothing

Move Action:  Move NEx2, Nx6 with forest walk

Minor: Use chamleon Hide.  Gain concealment.[/sblock]

(Other enemies delay, so they can move with the battle briars)

Starwinds moves foward and blesses the group.

A Briar Witch Dryad steps foward from behind a tree and south, replying in eerie voice, "One current blows into another; we will oppose your intrusion; Men must not be allowed to interfere with the work."  

She flings a thorn at Starwinds, but the agile dragonborn bats it aside with her enchanted shield.  The Dryad then gestures for the other plants to attack.

[sblock]Stealth was 30.  Since Erdric was more than 10 squares away, the penalty prevented him from noticing.

Move Action:  move south.
Standard Action: Briar Cage at Starwinds.  19.  Miss[/sblock]

The battlebriars move foward, the left one taking a protective position in front of the dryad witch, and the other moving into the brush and flanking the paladin.  At her gesture, they attack in a coordinated fashion, and not even Xak's heavy armor can protect him.  However, the stubborn dwarf is able to resist being jerked towards the left monster.

[sblock]BBs move as shown.  Left one readies for right one to attack.  I think that they flank since any square that they occupy can set up flanking.

BB 2: Attacks.

1d20+21; 1d8+11 → [16,21] = (37) HIT
1d20+21; 1d8+11 → [5,11] = (16) 
1d20+21; 1d8+11 → [16,21] = (37) HIT
1d20+21; 1d8+11 → [8,11] = (19) 

BB 1's pull effect fails against the dwarf.

35 Damage to the paladin

Their aura's produce difficult terrain for the PCs.[/sblock]

The left eladrin flutters at the paladin's speech.  "Aw, isn't that so heroic?  It's too bad we have to do some sort of guarding thing."  She approaches the group in a series of teleports.

The rightmost eladrin teleports in a burst of fairy magic, landing in the water northwest of the group.  She charges at Starwinds with an indignant yell - "How could they listen to an ugly monster like you over us?!" - and swings a slender arm.  Although it looks like a slap to the face from a slender girl, it feels like a hit from a morningstar to the priestess - and that's what the wound looks like too.   The girl gives a superior smile, and flexes her hand. 

[sblock]Eladrin 1.  Move action: teleport SE x 5, S x3.
Standard Action: Charge Starwinds.  Attack:

1d20+15; 1d8+14 → [20,15] = (35)  CRIT!
1d20+15; 1d8+14 → [1,14] = (15) 

22 Damage to Starwinds on a crit, or 15 damage if reduced to a normal hit.

Crit negated by Armor of Bahamut.  15 damage.

Eladrin 2.  Double move.  Teleport 1 takes her to near BB 2, N + NE of Xak.  Teleport 2 takes her to shown location.[/sblock]


The Shambling Mound oozes south, unhindered by the murky water.

[sblock]Double Move.  Since it didn't attack anything, it wouldn't have taken Divine Challenge damage anyway.[/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative]

36: Tharos.  Blessed.
*Magic Missile on Stormrage.

33: Glib. Fine.  Blessed.

*Deft Strike on choker

29: Xak.  -35 HP
*Challenge Shambler

26: Fey Grove Choker. -26HP.  Concealed
*Vine Fetter used (recharge 6)

18: Starwinds.  -22 HP
*Bless 
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.
[/sblock]

18: Briar Witch Dryad (delayed from 24)
*Missed Briar Cage at Starwinds.

18: Battle Briar 2.  Concealment from plants.
*Hit Xak -16

18: Battle Briar 1.
*Hit Xak -19

18: Eladrin 1, 2. 
*Charge Starwinds -22/15
*Double Move/Teleport

18: Shambling Mound
*Double Move

17: Erdric.  Restrained (save ends) 


17: Reed.  Fine.

14: Narbel.  Restrained (save ends)

13: Stormrage. -17 HP

12: Torment.  Restrained (save ends)

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

I'm going to update the monster knowledges in the first post.


----------



## Graf (Sep 5, 2008)

Rollie is so surprised he almost drops his dagger...

_It's... ignoring me... _
_
Me!_

Struggling to wrap his mind around the impossibility Rollie rushes closer [move 5e, 2ne 1n]. _I'll just tell the others I'd made myself invisible to it..._

He calls upon fey pact to strike the creature blind... [miss]

_"turn invisible to your foes" indeed...Stupid Linhawar.... I knew that deal was sour.... _


----------



## Victim (Sep 5, 2008)

Rollie's fey powers fail when brought against a fey creature.

[sblock]Yeah, that misses.[/sblock]

(But we're getting a bit ahead of ourselves here.)


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 5, 2008)

The very plants attack us, Erdric curses as the battle suddenly goes horribly wrong.  Hoping it's enough, he shouts out a few warnings to his allies.  Beware the shamblers, they are strengthened by lightning attacks.  The battle briars can shoot thorns out at all around them, as well as pull you toward them.  Even as he speaks, he sets several arrows to his bow and fires a spray of arrows, catching the two eladrin women as they gloat.

[sblock=ooc]Minor Action: Designate both eladrins, as well as the shambler and the nearest battle briar as hunter's quarry (thanks to Battlefield Experience).
Standard Action: Spray of Arrows at the eladrin, +18 thanks to bless and Battlefield Experience.  33 vs eladrin 2, crit vs eladrin 1.  I'll use the hunter's quarry damage against eladrin 1, utilizing the crit.  So, if 33 hits their AC, eladrin 2 takes 16 damage, and eladrin 1 takes 46(max of 2d10+10+2d8) plus 9 from the bow for a total of 55. 
Move Action: pull uselessly at his legs and wish he could shift.
Save: success[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2008)

"They are more than I thought. Curse to the eladrin and their arcane secrets!" Reed says as he moves, cloaked in shadows. He looks at left of  the big plant beasts and focusses on it's primitive mind: _Enemies, they all are enemies!
_
[sblock=OOC]
Initiative (1d20+9=13)
even with the +4 only a 17 

Minor: Curse both eladrins.
Move: Move 3 squares right. Concealment.
Standard: Bewitching Whispers vs Battlebriar (1d20+14=25)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 96 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 6, 2008)

Erdric fires a spray of arrows into the eldarin.  The right one mostly dodges, taking a wound to the arm.  The other, more aggressive, fey is not so fortunate; the arrow hits near the heart with a loud "THUNK!"  She staggers back half a step, causing the other one to cry "Sister!"

[sblock]Hit.  And crit.  Ouch.[/sblock]

Reed reachs out for the battlebriar's primitive mind, and finds it receptive to fey influence - but he can feel other fey powers pressing in against his own, waiting to reassert control.

[sblock]Hit.  Battle briar is Bewitched, and will take OA against its allies at +3[/sblock]

Narbel's turn...

Stormrage Shambler will go, since I don't think our fighter can do anything to affect its action.  Unhindered by the sludge, it moves southeast, and attacks the dwarf paladin.  The monster heals, its malleable form partially filling in the magic missile impact craters.

The monster lands a telling blow on the battered dwarf, but the paladin's armor does absorb one electrified tendril.

The air nearby crackles with electric charge.

[sblock]Regen 10.
Move Action: SE x4.  E.  SE x 2.  S
Standard:  Double Attack on Xak.  

1d20+14; 1d8+10; 1d8 → [20,14] = (34) CRIT!
1d20+14; 1d8+10; 1d8 → [5,10] = (15) 
1d20+14; 1d8+10; 1d8 → [5] = (5) 
1d20+14; 1d8+10; 1d8 → [9,14] = (23) Miss
1d20+14; 1d8+10; 1d8 → [8,10] = (18) 
1d20+14; 1d8+10; 1d8 → [5] = (5) 

It deals 26 damage if a critical, or 20 if the crit is negated.

Lightning Aura: Lightning Aura (Lightning) aura 2; enemies that enter or start their turns in the aura take 5 lightning damage.[/sblock]


[sblock=Status/Initiative]

36: Tharos.  Blessed.
*Magic Missile on Stormrage.

33: Glib. Fine.  Blessed.

*Deft Strike on choker

31: Xak.  -61/55 HP
*move

26: Fey Grove Choker. -26HP.  Concealed
*Vine Fetter used (recharge 6)

18: Starwinds.  -22 HP
*Bless 
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.
[/sblock]

18: Briar Witch Dryad (delayed from 24)
*Missed Briar Cage at Starwinds.

18: Battle Briar 2.  Concealment from plants.
*Hit Xak -16

18: Battle Briar 1.  Bewitching Whispers +3.  Quarry.
*Hit Xak -19

18: Eladrin 1. -55  Bloodied  Quarry.  Cursed
*Charge Starwinds -22/15

18: Eladrin 2.  -16.  Quarry.  Cursed.
*Double Move/Teleport

18: Shambling Mound.  Quarry.
*Double Move

17: Erdric.  Fine.
[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.
[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  Restrained (save ends)

13: Stormrage. -7 HP
*Double attack on Xak

12: Torment.  Restrained (save ends)

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2008)

Xak curses in dwarvish. He reluctantly gives ground, retreating around the ground that tries to hinder him. Catching his breath, he turns around and puts the pressure on one of the eladrin.
[sblock=OoC]Move SE, Ex4. Minor action Second Wind. Charge SW, W. Flanking included in the roll.
Charge to Flank (1d20+15=34, 1d10+5=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 9, 2008)

Narbel pulls his enchanted handaxe from his belt and whips it at the wounded eladrin.  The blade bites into the woman.  However, the dwarf is unable to free himself from the restraining vines.

[sblock]Minor.  Hold Greataxe in off hand, draw hand axe.  Standard: Throw handax at eladrin 1.  Minor action: put away hand axe.

Narbel: 1d20+16; 1d12+9; 1d20 → [12,16] = (28)  
Attack with handaxe is 2 lower, -2 for restrained, +1 for Bless = 25 hit
1d6+8 → [4,8] = (12) 
Hand axe damage
1d20 → [8] = (8)  fail
Save versus Restrained 


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1724761/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1724776/


So 12 more damage to Eladrin 1

I originally rolled for Come and Get It, hence the higher attack and entry for 1d12 damage.[/sblock]

The Stormrage Shambler goes, as above.

Torment wraps his firey chain around a wrist while he pulls out his crossbow.  He inspires the entangled fighter, who applies his small axe to the vines binding him and escapes.  The tiefling tries to finish off the injured fey with a barbed bolt, but the vines spoil his aim.  He is, however, able to get his legs clear of the hostile plants.

[sblock]1d20+4; 1d20+12; 1d8+3 → [17,4] = (21)  success
1d20+4; 1d20+12; 1d8+3 → [10,12] = (22) 
-2 for restrained, +1 for Bless =21 miss
1d20+4; 1d20+12; 1d8+3 → [7,3] = (10) 
Shake it Off on Narbel. Crossbow attack on Eladrin 1. (6 level +1 dex, +2 prof, +2 enhancement)+1 Bloodhunt=+12 Hellfire Blood doesn't apply, since the crossbow doesn't have a fire or fear thing to use.  +1 for Bless.  
1d20 → [11] = (11)  success.
Save versus restrain

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1724769/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1724774/[/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 2]

36: Tharos.  Blessed.


33: Glib. Fine.  Blessed.


31: Xak.  -61 HP.  Blessed.


26: Fey Grove Choker. -26HP.  Concealed
[sblock=Powers used]Vine Fetter, recharge 6.
[/sblock]


18: Starwinds.  -22 HP.  Blessed.

[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.
[/sblock]

18: Briar Witch Dryad (delayed from 24)


18: Battle Briar 2.  Concealment from plants.


18: Battle Briar 1.  Bewitching Whispers +3.  Quarry.


18: Eladrin 1. -55  Bloodied  Quarry.  Cursed


18: Eladrin 2.  -16.  Quarry.  Cursed.


18: Shambling Mound.  Quarry.


17: Erdric.  Fine.  Blessed.
[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.
[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter[/sblock]

14: Narbel.   Blessed.

13: Stormrage. -7 HP


12: Torment.  Blessed.
[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

We are back to the top.  I still need an action from Covaithe, then it's the choker's turn.  Then Starwinds.  Then the huge block of monsters.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 9, 2008)

Tharos chants, making mystic passes with his Orb, and draws on the fires of creation to create a towering wall of flames across the battlefield.  The fiery energies flowing through him burn the vines clinging to him to charred ash.  

[sblock=ooc]Tharos casts wall of flames, producing flames 4 squares high in the following 8 squares:  starting with the SW square occupied by BB1 and going N, N, NE, NE, E, E, E.  Creatures starting adjacent take 1d6+9 fire damage. Creatures starting or moving within the wall take 3d6+9 fire damage. Entering a wall square takes 3 squares of movement. The wall blocks line of sight. It disappears at the end of Tharos' next turn unless he spends a minor action to sustain it.  There don't appear to be any attacks involved.  I'll go ahead and roll damagd for the four creatures who will start their turn in the fire (unless someone pushes them, I suppose...).  BB1, the briar witch, the stormrage shambler, and BB2 take 16, 18, 23, and 17 damage, respectively.  And possibly more, depending on what they do. 

Tharos saves (19) against the vines.
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 9, 2008)

Tharos wasn't bound by vines.

At a gesture from the wizard, a burning wall of fire springs into existence, roasting the briar witch, battle bushes, and stormrage.

[sblock]Autohit damage taking effect on their turns.  BB 1: 16, BWD: 18, SR: 23, BB 2: 17.

As far as I can tell, creatures already inside the wall have LoS going to both sides, correct?  It's only shooting from 1 side to the other that will have LoS issues.[/sblock]

Glib advances on the choker, attempting to curse the creature with his feybound powers.  But as a fey creature itself, the creature seems to possess a resistance, and the monster is not affected.

[sblock]15 Misses with eyebite, as mentioned above.[/sblock]

The stormrage shambler shocks Xak.

[sblock]Lighting Aura deals damage to enemies at the start of their turn, or when they enter the aura.  5 lightning damage.[/sblock]

The dwarf paladin grits his teeth against the painful thorn wounds, withdrawing to the south.  The battle briars attempt to pull him back into range with their long branches, but the dwarf's armor and shield fend off the attacks.

His hammer bashes the second eladrin.

[sblock]Second Wind: +33 HP, +2 to defenses until the start of Xak's next  turn.  

The battlebriars have Threatening Reach, and attempt OAs.  
1d20+19; 1d8+11 → [10,19] = (29) MISS
1d20+19; 1d8+11 → [4,11] = (15) 
1d20+19; 1d8+11 → [1,19] = (20) MISS
1d20+19; 1d8+11 → [4,11] = (15)

Roll Lookup

Charge attack on Eladrin 2 hits for 11 damage.[/sblock]

The choker dashes to the west, and attempts to establish a chokehold on the dwarf.  As it moves, the choker's appearence shifts to match. But Xak's heavy armor protects his neck quite well, and the creature can't get a grip. 

[sblock]Recharge= failure Roll Lookup

Move: NW, NW, NW (D), (D) W, W (D)

Minor Action: Chamleon Hide: gain Concealment

Charge Xak: W, W, W: Flanking.
Roll Lookup

1d20+20; 2d6+4 → [3,20] = (23) MISS
1d20+20; 2d6+4 → [4,4,4] = (12) 
R 2; Choker charges Xak with Tentacle Claw +1 Charge, +2 flank Grabbed (-4 to escape on hit).[/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 2]
36: Tharos.  Blessed.
*Wall of Fire
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
[/sblock]


33: Glib. Fine.  Blessed.
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -33 HP.  Blessed.  Second Wind. 17/18 surges
*Second wind, charge eladrin 2.
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
[/sblock]

26: Fey Grove Choker. -26HP.  Concealed

[sblock=Powers used]Vine Fetter, recharge 6.
[/sblock]


18: Starwinds.  -22 HP.  Blessed.

[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.
[/sblock]

18: Briar Witch Dryad (delayed from 24)

18: Battle Briar 2.  Concealment from plants.

18: Battle Briar 1.  Bewitching Whispers +3.  Quarry.


18: Eladrin 1. -67  Bloodied  Quarry.  Cursed


18: Eladrin 2.  -27.  Quarry.  Cursed.


18: Shambling Mound.  Quarry.


17: Erdric.  Fine.  Blessed.
[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.
[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter[/sblock]

14: Narbel.   Blessed.

13: Stormrage. -7 HP


12: Torment.  Blessed.
[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 9, 2008)

*Starwinds: Dragonborn Cleric*

Whee!

Starwind swings hard at the wounded woman, knocking her down and pushing her into her moving rose bush, and cold from between the stars flows over her enemies.  She shrugs and then Starwinds begins to pulse with light, *She flashes with the intensity of a star being born. *
The Briar witch begins to burn..... 


[sblock]
split the sky 1d20+13+1=27 vs fort :  push Eladrin NE,N knockdown 1d8+5=6 damage 
if this misses, the eladrin is missed by the breath as well. 
Shift NW
 Dragon breath vs reflex (E1, BB1, BW) (1d20+14=21, 1d20+14=15, 1d20+14=28)
2d10+2=10, 2d10+2=11
Action point. Radiant action : briar witch takes 13 damage (save ends) 
Solar Wrath  close burst 8 hits all enemies.  +15 vs will 3d8+10=19 damage
roll lookup
E1 32 
e2 32 
BB1 18 
BB2 16  
BW 26
Stormy 21 
Shambler 31 
Choker 21 
[/sblock]
powers expended [sblock]
Dragon Breath: (encounter, cold, NR) 
Split the Sky (encounter 3) 
Solar Wrath - (encounter pp 11)
Action point 
Bless (daily) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 10, 2008)

Starwinds unleashes the power of Platinum Dragon.  Thunder wraps around her mace, and the cleric's blow smashes the fey back and to the ground (it's more like hitting a tree than a squishy elf type though).  Cold blasts from the dragonborn's mouth, and the two fey creatures suffer.  The battle briar is unphased by the elements.  And then Starwinds burns with the power of an angry star.  The monsters are seared by the harsh light, and the priestess' prayer leaves a burning ray from the heavens focused on dryad witch.

The badly wounded eladrin, blasted by all three of Starwinds' attacks, does not stir, and an illusion fades to reveal the barky form of a dryad.

[sblock]
Damage on Close and Area attacks is only rolled once - you did the Solar Wrath right, but rolled twice on the breath weapon.

Split the Sky:  HIT.  6 damage.  pushed, knocked prone
Breath Weapon:  E1: 21=HIT  BB 1: 15=Miss.  BWD: 28= HIT.  Damage = 10
Solar Wrath: 
1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32) E1: HIT
1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)  E2: HIT
1d20+15 → [3,15] = (18) BB1: MISS
1d20+15 → [1,15] = (16) BB 2: MISS
1d20+15 → [11,15] = (26) BWD: MISS
1d20+15 → [6,15] = (21) SR: HIT
1d20+15 → [16,15] = (31) S: HIT
1d20+15 → [6,15] = (21) C: HIT
E1,E2,BB1,BB2,witch,Storm-shambler,shambler choker 

19 Damage.

AP: BWD has 13 radiant saves ends.  Starwinds heals 10.

Damage total:  E1: 35.  BWD: 29 +ongoing.  E2, SR, S, C: 19.

Eladrin 1 dies.  Or should I say Dryad 1.  [/sblock]

The other dryad disguised an eladrin seems upset by this turn of events: "You bastards with your axes and fire and stupid gods!  You killed her!"  She turns to the briar witch, "I know you're different now, but she's still our sister.  Make them pay!"

The Briar Witch burns from the holy light and wall of fire.  The dryad touches the battlebriar and teleports, reappearing near Narbel.  The creature swipes at her, but she's already gone.  ""Nature's wrath take you all," the witch threatens, her eyes flaring with emerald light.  She throws thorns which grow into Briar Cages at Narbel and Torment to get revenge, and gestures for the Battle Briars to advance.

[sblock]Take 18 fire, and 13 radiant.

Teleport SW x 6, S x 1.

Standard Action: Briar Cage on Narbel: 31 versus Reflex =HIT.  Damage: 7.
Restrained, ongoing 5 (save ends both).  Has cover.  Briar Cage can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

AP: Briar Cage @ Torment: 28=HIT.  6 damage plus Restrained, ongoing 5 (save ends both).  Has cover.  Briar Cage can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

Save versus ongoing with +2 for elite: 2+2=4. FAIL

Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup

[/sblock]

The battlebriars advance.  The rearmost combat shrub brushes past the other bush - who attacks in its bewitched confusion, inflicted some damage and pulling it along - and advances on the ranger.  Starwinds takes another swing as it passes, but her mace bounces off a tough branch.   The Battle Briar snags the ranger with a thorny claw, pulling him closer.

[sblock=BB2]Burns for 17

BB2: Move W (4), S, SW, S*, S
*provokes OA from BB 1.   Hit, for 17 damage, pull 1 SW

Charge Erdric: W, SW, S*.  Attack +20 versus AC.
*Provoke from Starwinds 17=Miss
Roll Lookup

33 = HIT, 18 damage.  Pull NW.

Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The commands of its normal fey masters reassert themselves, and the other briar monster swings west, then charges back towards Starwinds in a pincer movement.  Distracted by the other plant's advance, the cleric takes a wound.

[sblock=BB 1]Burns for 16.

Move: W, W, W, SW, W
Charge Starwinds: SE, SE.

23+1 charging, +2 flanking= 26 HIT.  17 damage.
Roll Lookup[/sblock]


The remaining disguised dryad teleports behind the group, then charges the mage.  

[sblock]Teleport SW x 7, W.  Then charge: E, NE, NE. 31 v AC = HIT.  21 damage. 
Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The viney blob of compost cuts off Rollie from the rest of the group, but isn't able to ensnare the agile cat burglar with a vine tentacle.

[sblock]Regen 5.

Move S x4.

Charge Glib: S x2, SE x 2.  18=MISS
Roll Lookup[/sblock]




[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 2]
36: Tharos.  -21 HP.  Blessed.
*Wall of Fire
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
[/sblock]


33: Glib. Fine.  Blessed.
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -33 HP.  Blessed.  Second Wind. 17/18 surges
*Second wind, charge eladrin 2.
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
[/sblock]

26: Fey Grove Choker. -45HP, Bloodied.  Concealed

[sblock=Powers used]Vine Fetter, recharge 6.
[/sblock]


18: Starwinds.  -29 HP.  Blessed.  AP=0

[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
[/sblock]

18: Briar Witch Dryad.  -60 HP.  Ongoing 13 radiant.  AP=0
*Briar Cage Torment and Narbel

18: Battle Briar 2.  -34 HP.
*Charge Erdric  

18: Battle Briar 1.  -16.  Quarry.
*Attack Starwinds

18: Eladrin 2.  -46, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Cursed.
*Charge Tharos


18: Shambling Mound.  -14 HP.  Quarry.
*Charge Glib

17: Erdric.  -18 HP.  Blessed.
[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.
[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -7 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

13: Stormrage. -26 HP

12: Torment.  -6 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)
[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

The Briar Witch's Curse of Thorns aura has now been added to the map.


----------



## Graf (Sep 10, 2008)

Rollie regards his attacker with horror...

_It's... fighting something like this... it's... it's... undignified! 
Especially for someone of *my* caliber._

He looks up to find someone to complain to but the rest of his companions seem to be locked in mortal combat.

_Bah, never around when you need them._

Come on now... yes, uncle Rollie is going to stand very still. That's right you overgrown trash heap, come swing right at me... 

Rollie attempts to bait and switch the compost heap, so overwhelmed is he by the indignity of it all that the rogue completely forgets to actually move out of the way [NAT1]. 

Fortunately, his elven sense of precision takes over [40 vs Will, 12 damage] and he deftly flips out of the way, switching position with the creature and slipping away [B&S Hit->Shift 4: nw 3w] and then sprints back across the river to his companions location [move: 3w jump(3w) 2w]

What a fantastic caliber of opponents we've found. Perhaps we can visit the elemental plane of mud next?
_
ooc: end position is 2s of the tree to Tharos' se. maybe further west if I can pick my spot inside of the large shambler when I B&S
I will spend an action point to [move (cats burglar move from ap) and maul eladrin 2] if Tharos has trouble shaking her. Since I go after him in init I shouldn't have trouble making the decision when it's my turn._

[sblock=Glib Rollie Combat Block]
Passive Perception 26 ✦ Passive Insight 24 DARKVISION, low light
Defenses 27/19/27/23
Hit points 83 Bloodied 41
AP 1

* Defenses*
+4 vs OA (artful dodger)
Combat Anticipation (+1 to defenses vs close, ranged, area attacks)
Defensive Advantage (+2 to defenses when have CA)
Evasion (missed ref/ac area/close attack -> no damage)
Forced Movement -1 square (cat burglar)

*Effects*
Blessed (+1 to hit) _- but really, Rollie is always blessed, isn't he? Just look at his hair...._*

Powers*
*Bait and Switch (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Cat Burglers Gambit (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
*Elvin Precision (free; encounter)  ✦ Personal*
*Eyebite**(standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Psychic, Impliment*
*Ignoble Escape (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Instant Escape (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Sand in the Eyes (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
OR *Tornado Strike (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Tumble (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial
*OR *Easy Target (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Knockout** (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
OR *Walking Wounded (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Shadow Flow Armor (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
*Cloak of Resistance (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

"Buy the sacrificed soul of one of your own, I curse you!" Reed callss as he invoces the will of the feywild against the 'eladrin':
_Go, don't give commands but slashes,  muhahahahaha.... _before he teleports away.
[sblock=OOC]

Free: Uses power of his rod to curse all enemies in 5 squares around eladrin 1.
Minor: Curse possible noncursed target (is it the choker)
Standard: Will of the Feywilds (1d20+14=26, 2d8+10=25) against 'eladrin'. Teleport her 3 squares up-left and two up and let her (basic) attack the briarwitch. Afterwards, She is dazed and suffers -2 to her next attack roll.
Edit: Forgot curse damage: Curse damage (2d6=6)
Move: Etheral Stride down-right, right, right concealment and +2 on all defenses.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 96 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

Erdric grimaces as the thorny bush hits him, tearing his shirt and scratching him, but not damaging him significantly.  Focus on the Fey, he shouts, even as he puts action to his own advice.  With a nimbleness only an elf can display, he glides across the battlefield, ignoring the roots of the battlebriars, and launches an arrow at the witch.  His grim smile is the only sign of satisfaction as his arrow ends its brief flight with the sharp snap of impact, driving deeply into the dryad's body.

[sblock=ooc] Minor Action: Mark the four nearest enemies as my quarry (both BBs, choker and BWD)
Standard Action: Evasive Strike vs. the Briar Witch, shift 4 squares before attacking, SW, SW, SW, W, which should give me Prime Shot, ignoring her cover due to Point Blank Shot.  Hit AC 31 for 38 damage

I'm not sure if Wild Step lets me ignore the Curse of Thorns damage or not, but I'll take the damage if it doesn't.

Additionally, I would like to use Combined Fire if anyone else attacks the BWD with either a ranged or area attack this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=combat stats]
HP 67/85
AC 26--Fort 22--Ref 24--Will 22
Powers--Nimble Strike, Twin Strike, Evasive Strike, Knockdown Shot, Hawk's Talon, Combined Fire, Split the Tree, Excruciating Shot, Spray of Arrows,  Elven Accuracy, Archer's Glory, Expeditious Stride, Yield Ground, Evade Ambush 

Equipment Abilities
Dragonslayer Longbow, Helm of the Eagle, Dynamic Belt, Gloves of Piercing, Elven Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 10, 2008)

Reed curses a bunch of people with his Rod of Corruption.  

[sblock]Eladrin 2, BWD, BB 1, Stormrage, Choker all cursed[/sblock]

Erdric is more evasive than the battle briars expected, and he shifts away from their thorny claws.  However, approaching the briar witch does subject him to her painful curse of thorns.  The ranger returns the pain with about century of interest, as he fires off another devastating arrow.

[sblock]Take 6 damage from entering 3 cursed squares.

Hit.  38 damage[/sblock]

Reed twists the mind of the bloodied Dryad with his own feybound power, directing her to attack the tougher dryad witch, before teleporting himself across the water.  The witch does not look happy to be on the recieving end of her own thorn boon.

[sblock]The nearest creature is cursed at the beginning of your turn.

Hit the dryad for 31 psychic and daze.

The dryad hits the BWD for 17
Roll Lookup[/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 2]
36: Tharos.  -21 HP.  Blessed.
*Wall of Fire
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
[/sblock]


33: Glib. Fine.  Blessed.
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -33 HP.  Blessed.  Second Wind. 17/18 surges
*Second wind, charge eladrin 2.
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
[/sblock]

26: Fey Grove Choker. -45HP, Bloodied.  Quarry, Cursed.  Concealed

[sblock=Powers used]Vine Fetter, recharge 6.
[/sblock]


18: Starwinds.  -29 HP.  Blessed.  AP=0

[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
[/sblock]

18: Briar Witch Dryad.  -115 HP.  Ongoing 13 radiant.  AP=0  Quarry.  Cursed.
*Briar Cage Torment and Narbel

18: Battle Briar 2.  -34 HP.  Quarry.
*Charge Erdric  

18: Battle Briar 1.  -16.  Quarry.  Cursed
*Attack Starwinds

18: Eladrin 2.  -81, Bloodied.  Dazed (End of Reed's turn) Cursed.
*Charge Tharos


18: Shambling Mound.  -14 HP.  
*Charge Glib

17: Erdric.  -24 HP.  Blessed.
*Evasive Strike BWD
*Will combine fire with any ranged attack against BWD.
[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  +2 defenses Otherwind
*Will of the Feywild Eladrin 1
[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -7 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

13: Stormrage. -26 HP.  Cursed.

12: Torment.  -6 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)
[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 11, 2008)

Narbel hacks away at the briar cage as its thorns dig deeper into his flesh.  He's unable to free himself, but his icy axe does make the branches brittle.

[sblock]Bleed for 5.

2 damage to the cage after its resist 10.  Save fails with a 2.
His cage is now vulnerable to Frost.

Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The Stormrage Shambler advances out of the wall of fire, regenerating some of its prior injuries but suffering more burns as it goes.  It moves into the brush and continues to flail at the paladin.

[sblock]Burn for 23, Regen 10.

Move: S, SE, S x 4, SE
Double Attack on Xak: Roll Lookup
1d20+14; 2d8+5 → [19,14] = (33) HIT
1d20+14; 2d8+5 → [3,8,5] = (16) 
1d20+14; 2d8+5 → [4,14] = (18) MISS
1d20+14; 2d8+5 → [7,5,5] = (17) 

Xak is hit for 8 damage, and 8 lightning damage.  He's also in the aura.[/sblock]

Torment puts away his Crossbow, and tries to burn away the restraining plants.  

[sblock]Bleed for 5.

Damage to cage is 16, so 6 after resistance
Save is 9. fail.
Roll Lookup[/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 2]
36: Tharos.  -21 HP.  Blessed.
*Wall of Fire
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
[/sblock]


33: Glib. Fine.  Blessed.
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -49 HP.  Blessed.  Second Wind. 17/18 surges
*Second wind, charge eladrin 2.
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
[/sblock]

26: Fey Grove Choker. -45HP, Bloodied.  Quarry, Cursed.  Concealed

[sblock=Powers used]Vine Fetter, recharge 6.
[/sblock]


18: Starwinds.  -29 HP.  Blessed.  AP=0

[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
[/sblock]

18: Briar Witch Dryad.  -115 HP.  Ongoing 13 radiant.  AP=0  Quarry.  Cursed.
*Briar Cage Torment and Narbel

18: Battle Briar 2.  -34 HP.  Quarry.
*Charge Erdric  

18: Battle Briar 1.  -16.  Quarry.  Cursed
*Attack Starwinds

18: Eladrin 2.  -81, Bloodied.  Dazed (End of Reed's turn) Cursed.
*Charge Tharos


18: Shambling Mound.  -14 HP.  
*Charge Glib

17: Erdric.  -24 HP.  Blessed.
*Evasive Strike BWD
*Will combine fire with any ranged attack against BWD.
[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  +2 defenses Otherwind
*Will of the Feywild Eladrin 1
[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -12 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (23 HP, resist 10 all, vulnerable cold 5.)
*Hack at damage 

13: Stormrage. -39 HP.  Cursed.
*Double Attack Xak

12: Torment.  -11 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (19 HP, resist 10 all)
*Attack Cage
[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Back to the top.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 11, 2008)

"Starwinds!  Get back!  Incoming!" Tharos yells, crackling energy already arcing around his hands.  

[sblock=ooc]Tharos delays until after Starwinds, hoping the cleric can move 2 squares E or 3 squares S somehow.

[sblock=If starwinds gets out, or tells tharos to just go ahead]
Tharos will cast stormcage, burst 3 centered on the NW square of BB1.  Attacks against BWD, Eladrin2, BB1, BB2, and Starwinds if needed :  23, 27, 25, 29, 33.  Damage is 22, and there's a wall in the outer squares of the burst; creatures entering or starting adjacent to the wall take 10 lightning damage.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=If Starwinds can't get out and asks Tharos not to drop a storm on his head]
he'll instead use fire burst on the square 3 W of Starwinds' current position.  Burst 2, so here are attacks against BWD, Eladrin2, and BB1:  33, 33, 32, damage 20
[/sblock]

Minor: maintain the wall of fire.  
Move:  move out of the BWD aura, 2 squares E.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 11, 2008)

Starwinds mutters to herself "not yet, not yet, I can get by without giving in to the void's dark embrace." 
then louder  "right Tharos!" 

She hurries south with double move, ending up SE of Torrent. Then 
uses soothing word on herself to fix the hurts she suffers extracting herself from the Briars. 

[sblock]
If she is stopped from moving she will use form of shadow instead, move 6 and if she has a remaining action heal.
Heal 3d8+5=18
18+26=41 hp 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 11, 2008)

Tharos calls for Starwinds to vacate the blast zone and waits.

Glib tricks the mound of plant goo into a lunge, then cuts it as he dodge past.  While the beast is distracted, he slips away and returns to the group, jumping over Reed's head as he clear the muck.

[sblock]

Hit Shambler for 12 damage.

To be honest, I'm not entirely sure how to handle a space swap with different sized combatants.  I'm thinking that Glib will move into one square of its space, and then it will have to cover Glib's space with one square of its own.  So considering you're intent to move W and N, Glib goes to the NW space of the Shambler, and then it fills in the remainder.  


> ooc: end position is 2s of the tree to Tharos' se. maybe further west if I can pick my spot inside of the large shambler when I B&S



  So you do end up 1 square further W. [/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 3]
36: Tharos.  Delays.

33: Glib. Fine.  Blessed.
*Bait and Switch on Shambler.
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -49 HP.  Blessed.  Second Wind. 17/18 surges
*Second wind, charge eladrin 2.
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
[/sblock]

26: Fey Grove Choker. -45HP, Bloodied.  Quarry, Cursed.  Concealed

[sblock=Powers used]Vine Fetter, recharge 6.
[/sblock]


18: Starwinds.  -29 HP.  Blessed.  AP=0
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -21 HP.  Blessed.

[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
[/sblock]


18: Briar Witch Dryad.  -115 HP.  Ongoing 13 radiant.  AP=0  Quarry.  Cursed.
*Briar Cage Torment and Narbel

18: Battle Briar 2.  -34 HP.  Quarry.
*Charge Erdric  

18: Battle Briar 1.  -16.  Quarry.  Cursed
*Attack Starwinds

18: Eladrin 2.  -81, Bloodied.  Dazed (End of Reed's turn) Cursed.
*Charge Tharos


18: Shambling Mound.  -26 HP.  
*Charge Glib

17: Erdric.  -24 HP.  Blessed.
*Evasive Strike BWD
*Will combine fire with any ranged attack against BWD.
[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  +2 defenses Otherwind
*Will of the Feywild Eladrin 1
[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -12 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (23 HP, resist 10 all, vulnerable cold 5.)
*Hack at damage 

13: Stormrage. -39 HP.  Cursed.
*Double Attack Xak

12: Torment.  -11 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (19 HP, resist 10 all)
*Attack Cage
[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2008)

Xak calls upon Kord to shield Starwinds from the closer Battle Briar while consecrating the area. 
[sblock=OoC]Minor: Divine Challenge on BB2, Hospitaler's Blessing (allies attacked by challenged enemy heal 10 hp) applies if it makes an attack of opportunity on Starwinds
Standard: Hallowed Circle: Attacks enemies' Reflex in Close Burst 3. Hallowed Circle vs. BB2, Choker, Stormrage (1d20+13=23, 1d20+13=17, 1d20+13=19, 2d6+7=14). Area is a Zone that grants +1 power bonus to all Defenses until end of encounter for Xak and allies.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 12, 2008)

Xak is shocked again by the Stormrage mound, challenges the battlebriar, then unleashes a holy circle of glowing light.

[sblock]Shocked for 5 by the Lightning Aura again.  

Battle Briar 2 is challenged.

Hallowed Circle:  23 R v BB 2: HIT
17 R v Choker: MISS
19 R v Stormrage: HIT
14 damage.[/sblock]

Choker disengages from Xak, and dashes foward to choke Tharos.
[sblock]Move Action: Shift SE
Minor Action: Chameleon Hide
Standard Action: Charge Tharos: SW .  W x 3.  Tentacle Claw, Reach 3.
Roll Lookup
32 vs AC.  HIT
12 damage, and the target is grabbed (until escape). A target trying to escape the grab takes a –4 penalty to the check. 

It's power doesn't recharge Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

Starwinds runs away from the dangerous plants so Tharos can blow them up, dodges past the choker, then heals herself.

[sblock]Double move.  Provokes from both BB.  BB 2 doesn't take the attack because of Divine CHallenge.

25.  MISS
Roll Lookup

Heal 41[/sblock]

Tharos unloads a Stormcage.  Eladrin 2 dies.  He then shakes free of the Choker.
[sblock]
1d20+15 → [8,15] = (23) BWD: MISS
1d20+15 → [12,15] = (27) E2: HIT
1d20+15 → [10,15] = (25) BB 1: HIT
1d20+15 → [14,15] = (29) BB 2: HIT
Damage is 22, and there's a wall in the outer squares of the burst; creatures entering or starting adjacent to the wall take 10 lightning damage. 

Since he can't move, Tharos attempts to escape. Acrobatics +10 (+6 level, +2 feat, +2 dex), -4 for special ability. 
Natural 20, success.
Roll Lookup 

He escapes.[/sblock]

Erdric uses Combined Fire against the witch.

[sblock]
Combined Fire—Martial, Weapon
Immediate Reaction—Ranged Weapon
Trigger: An ally makes a ranged attack or an area attack
Target: One creature attacked by your ally---- +16 vs. AC
Hit: 3d10+10 damage.

+18 for Quarry and bless.  HIT, 22 damage
Roll Lookup[/sblock]

BWD:

[sblock]Shocked for 10 by wall, burned for 13 by radiant
Briar Cage Erdric (cover) +16 v R.  HIT for 9

Roll Lookup
Save fails

Teleport.


[/sblock]

BB 2:

[sblock]Shock for 10 by wall.
Deal 5 damage to Xak from aura

Attack Xak. Miss.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]

BB 1: [sblock]Move S
Attack Narbel, reach 2.  32 Roll Lookup
HIT.  15 damage.
[/sblock]

Shambler: [sblock]Regen 5
Move NW, W x3.  
Charge Wx2 at Reed.  Miss.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]




[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 3]
36: Tharos.  Delays.

33: Glib. Fine.  Blessed.
*Bait and Switch on Shambler.
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -59 HP.  Blessed.  17/18 surges
*Second wind, charge eladrin 2.
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

26: Fey Grove Choker. -45 HP, Bloodied.  Quarry, Cursed.  Concealed.
*Charge Tharos

[sblock=Powers used]Vine Fetter, recharge 6.
[/sblock]


18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=0.  8/9 surges
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -21 HP.  Blessed.
*Stormcage
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
[/sblock]


18: Briar Witch Dryad.  -160 HP, bloodied.  Ongoing 13 radiant.  AP=0  Quarry.  Cursed.
*Briar Cage Erdric


18: Battle Briar 2.  -80 HP, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Divine Challenged.
*Attack Xak 

18: Battle Briar 1.  -38.  Quarry.  Cursed
*Attack Narbel

18: Shambling Mound.  -21 HP.  
*Charge Reed

17: Erdric.  -33 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)


[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  +2 defenses Otherwind

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -27 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (23 HP, resist 10 all, vulnerable cold 5.)


13: Stormrage. -53 HP.  Cursed.
*Double Attack Xak

12: Torment.  -11 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (19 HP, resist 10 all)
*Attack Cage
[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 13, 2008)

"Bah!" Narbel screams.  "Ye only caged me a'cause yer afraid o' me axe!"  Narbel swings his axe at the cage, almost as violently as he swings his words.

1d20 16 vs. Brair Cage; 1d12 14 damage (includes  5 for cold vulnerability) (1d20 16=30,  1d12 14=15)

Save vs. whatever needs saving. (1d20=2)


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 13, 2008)

Take the choker, Glib, Erdric shouts as he takes an excessively powerful draw on his bow and fires an arrow at the fey creature.

[sblock=ooc] Minor action: Hunter's Quarry, affecting choker, BB1, BB2 and the BWD.
Standard Action: Knockdown Shot vs. choker, +16 (+16 +1 bless +1 quarry -2 restrained) Another Crit! for 46 damage (2d10+10 + 2d8 quarry) and it is knocked prone, if it's still alive.
Move Action: none
Save vs. cage: Fails[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2008)

Using his feyboons, Reed curses anew and teleports away from the shambler, the chaotic energies hurting the plant creature. With curse on his lips he attacks his creatures erasing himself from it's sight and hurting it bfore he moves further awy.
[sblock=OOC]

Free: Use rod to curse uncursed creatures 5 squares around target (BB2)
Free: use second boon to teleport 5 squares west. Damage Shambler = *3*
Minor: Curse Shambler.
Standard: Eyebite (1d20+14=24, 1d6+10=12, 2d6=4) at shambler. also takes -2 penalty on next attack.
Move: 5 squres west

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 96 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 13, 2008)

Erdic blows away the choker trying to squeeze off the wizard's head.  The powerful shot strikes the creature in the head, killing it instantly.  It also knocks the monster over from the impact- or perhaps it just falls as it dies.  But the thorns cause him to bleed even as he lands the devastating shot.

[sblock]Take 5 ongoing.

46 damage kills the choker exactly.  [/sblock]

The fey warlock teleports away, inflicting some damage to the mound.  Then he scourges away his visage from the creature's mind.

[sblock]
Slashing Wake = 3 damage to shambler

Eyebite hits, for 16.[/sblock]

Narbel is shocked by the nearby stormcage, and bleeds from the thorns.  He chops away at the cage some more, but can't free himself.  

[sblock]Stormcage inflicts 10 damage to people who start adjacent to it.  Bleed for 5 from the briar cage.

5 damage to the cage after its resist all.  BTW, you don't need to attack the cage.[/sblock]

The electrified shambler advances, positioning itself near the middle of the group for maximum zapping.  Its tendrils lash out towards the wizard, but the beast's clumsy attack would hit no one with the skill and magic of your group.

[sblock]Regen 10.

Move S x3, SW, W x4.
Double attack on Tharos.  Miss, Miss
Roll Lookup[/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 3]
36: Tharos.  Delays.

33: Glib. Fine.  Blessed.
*Bait and Switch on Shambler.
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -59 HP.  Blessed.  17/18 surges
*Second wind, charge eladrin 2.
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

26: Fey Grove Choker. -45 HP, Bloodied.  Quarry, Cursed.  Concealed.
*Charge Tharos

[sblock=Powers used]Vine Fetter, recharge 6.
[/sblock]


18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=0.  8/9 surges
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -21 HP.  Blessed.
*Stormcage
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
[/sblock]


18: Briar Witch Dryad.  -160 HP, bloodied.  Ongoing 13 radiant.  AP=0  Quarry.  Cursed.
*Briar Cage Erdric


18: Battle Briar 2.  -80 HP, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Divine Challenged.
*Attack Xak 

18: Battle Briar 1.  -38.  Quarry.  Cursed
*Attack Narbel

18: Shambling Mound.  -40 HP.  Cursed.  Eyebited, Reed.
*Charge Reed

17: Erdric.  -38 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -42 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (18 HP, resist 10 all, vulnerable cold 5.)


13: Stormrage. -43 HP.  Cursed.
*Double Attack Tharos

12: Torment.  -11 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (19 HP, resist 10 all)
*Attack Cage
[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 13, 2008)

"You're going to stay right where you are!"
Xak swings his hammer in a wide arc despite it seeming like all the elements are against him. Kord seems to approve, as the paladin's smite connects solidly. 
[sblock=OoC]Immobilizing Smite vs BB2 (1d20+15=35, 2d10+9=16), crit so damage becomes 29 plus Crit damage (3d8=16). 
Xak activates Channel Divinity: Kord's Favor to heal 33, just taking his chances with the OA.
If the BB by some lucky stroke dies, Xak moves next to the Briar Witch and Challenges it.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 13, 2008)

Erdric feels a rush of clarity as he sees his arrow take down the choker.  His mind immediatly starts thinking his way through the targets that are left, determined to put his bow to good use.  
[sblock=ooc] gained a temporary action point, thanks to Archer's Glory. 
And oops... I forgot to use the 3d8 crit bonus for the bow.  Oh well, at least the choker went down without it.  [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Sep 15, 2008)

Rollie looks over at growing fracas.

That... approaches being worth my time...

He bolts forward toward the front lines [5n ne] ignoring the irritating electrical field of the plants.
Demonstrating skills he's developed in his main profession, tumbles through the melee [CBG: ne n n] winding up opposite Stormrage to deliver a weak blow to the Battle Briar [Cat Burglars Gambit@BB2: AC 34; 28 Dam] before acrobatically vaulting over the creature to land on its far side [CBG:ne of BB2, directly n of stormrage].

Rollie spends a minor combing down his spiked up hair.

[sblock=...]That was a weak damage roll.

With 8 move it's just enough to get me into position through the auras, and shifting through difficult is not an issue IIUTRC (if I understand the rules correctly).

Damage from the electrical field of the shambler is... 10? (haven't marked it yet)

[/sblock]
[sblock=Glib Rollie Combat Block]
Passive Perception 26 ✦ Passive Insight 24 DARKVISION, low light
Defenses 27/19/27/23
Hit points 83 Bloodied 41
AP 1

* Defenses*
+4 vs OA (artful dodger)
Combat Anticipation (+1 to defenses vs close, ranged, area attacks)
Defensive Advantage (+2 to defenses when have CA)
Evasion (missed ref/ac area/close attack -> no damage)
Forced Movement -1 square (cat burglar)

*Effects*
Blessed (+1 to hit) _- but really, Rollie is always blessed, isn't he? Just look at his hair...._*

Powers*
*Bait and Switch (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Cat Burglers Gambit (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
*Elvin Precision (free; encounter)  ✦ Personal*
*Eyebite**(standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Psychic, Impliment*
*Ignoble Escape (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Instant Escape (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Sand in the Eyes (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
OR *Tornado Strike (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Tumble (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial
*OR *Easy Target (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Knockout** (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
OR *Walking Wounded (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Shadow Flow Armor (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
*Cloak of Resistance (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 15, 2008)

Erdric exalts in his expert shooting.

[sblock]Archer's Glory.  Unfortunately, nothing in the power gives you the ability to spend more AP per encounter, and I haven't seen any faq or errata stuff for it. [/sblock]

Torment lashes out at the shocking monster, yelling to Narbel and causing the dwarf to ignore the pain of his injuries - more than tough dwarf normally does, even.  The tiefling finally breaks free of the cage.

[sblock]Bleed for 5
Shocked for 5.

Standard: Lion's Roar- Martial, Weapon
Standard Action; Melee weapon; Target: One creature
Attack: +16 vs. AC (+17, -2 restrained, +1 bless)
Hit: 4d4+8 damage, self or one ally can use a healing surge (ally gains +4 hp)

Roll Lookup
1d20+15; 4d4+8; 1d20 → [11,15] = (26)-> 27 HIT
1d20+15; 4d4+8; 1d20 → [2,1,3,4,8] = (18) 
1d20+15; 4d4+8; 1d20 → [14] = (14) 

Narbel heals surge +4.[/sblock]

Glib advances, dashing foward through the Stormrage Shambler's electric aura and Tharos's wall of lightning.  The spell saps his momentum more than the scoundrel planned, and he doesn't make it as far as he'd like before attacking.

[sblock]Move N x2, enter Lighting Aura, take 5 damage.  Move Nx2, NE early so move doesn't end on Narbel.  

Shift: NE, N x2, through Stormcage, take 10 damage.  Thorns from the Briar Witch tear at him: 6 damage
Hit: not flanking (even his intended position was not flanking) 16 damage 

Shift: N, NE, E x2 to end up NE of BB2 (your directions were somewhat confusing here).  8 damage from Curse of Thorns aura.[/sblock]

Unphased by the electric shambler that snuck behind him, Xak lands a telling blow filled with Kord's power.  That plant is rooted to the ground.  Kord rewards his skilled champion with a surge of healing.  The battle briar tries to take advantage of Xak's momentary distraction, but is unable. 

[sblock]shocked for 5.

35=HIT.  32 damage+Immo.

Kord's favor: heal 33, spend surge.

OA: misses on a 2.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 4]

33: Glib. -29 HP.  Blessed.
*Cat Burglar's Gambit on BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -31 HP.  Blessed.  16/18 surges
*Entangle BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
Channel Divinity, E
Entangling Smite, E
[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=0.  8/9 surges
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -21 HP.  Blessed.
*Stormcage
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
[/sblock]


18: Briar Witch Dryad.  -160 HP, bloodied.  Ongoing 13 radiant.  AP=0  Quarry.  Cursed.
*Briar Cage Erdric


18: Battle Briar 2.  -128 HP, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Divine Challenged.  Immobilized.
*Attack Xak 

18: Battle Briar 1.  -38.  Quarry.  Cursed
*Attack Narbel

18: Shambling Mound.  -40 HP.  Cursed.  Eyebited, Reed.
*Charge Reed

17: Erdric.  -38 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E
Archer's Glory, E[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -6 HP.  15/16.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (18 HP, resist 10 all, vulnerable cold 5.)


13: Stormrage. -61 HP.  Cursed.
*Double Attack Tharos

12: Torment.  -21 HP.  Blessed.  
*Lion's Roar on Stormrage, heal Narbel

[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter
Lion's Roar, E[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 15, 2008)

Victim said:


> Erdric exalts in his expert shooting.
> 
> [sblock]Archer's Glory.  Unfortunately, nothing in the power gives you the ability to spend more AP per encounter, and I haven't seen any faq or errata stuff for it. [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] Ah, but I haven't used an action point yet this encounter, so I can save my starting AP for next combat...[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 16, 2008)

Starwinds will launch a sacred flame at the electric plant granting Torment another save, then move wx4 then NW 

The pure lance of Radiance slams into the heart of the plant and Starwinds harvests the victory through her holy symbols power. 
[sblock] 
1d20+15=35
CRIT! 
Devastating Critical+ 3d6 from symbol 
1d10+3d6=11
edit actually 1d10+3d8
+1 from previous d10 roll (3d8=15)
use the symbols daily power to  gain 1 AP. 
Damage 6+10+1+15 = 32
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 16, 2008)

Tharos ducks behind the tree and steps next to Torment.  He raises his hands and shouts a word of power that seems to shake the ground itself.  An earsplitting crack of thunder explodes in the middle of the battlefield, shattering tree branches and pushing foes back.  

[sblock=ooc]
Minor:  maintain wall of fire
Move:  S, SE, E
Standard:  Thunderlance.  The blast is a 6x6 square with the BWD as its upper right corner.  Due to arcane reach it doesn't have to be adjacent to me.  Attacks vs. Reflex against BB1, BB2, Stormrage, BWD, Xak, including +1 from bless, which I've been forgetting:  32, 17, 20, 34, 23.  Damage is 26 on a hit.  Here are the push directions for each if it's a hit (I omit BB2, since that's a natural 1):
BB1: W, W, W, N.  two of those moves enter a stormcage wall square. 
BB2:  n/a
Stormrage:  NW, N, NW, NW.  One of those moves enters a stormcage square. 
BWD:  NW, NW, N, N.  Two of those moves enter stormcage squares, and three of them enter wall of fire squares.  
Xak:  none

If I understand correctly, forced movement through hazards incurs damage the same as normal movement, so I think that's 20 lightning to BB1, 10 lightning to Stormrage (which heals it, ugh), 20 lightning and 9d6+27=64http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1733292/ fire to the BWD.  

After all of this, the stormcage wall disappears.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2008)

Starwinds blasts the Stormrage Shambler straight to its heart, then dodges away from the plants advancing from the east.  Her holy power frees Narbel from entanglement.

[sblock]
Hit, Crit, 35 damage.  AP gained, daily item power used.
Granted save = 20 Roll Lookup
Since Torment already got free on his own turn, I gave the save to someone else.

[/sblock]

Tharos ignores the jolts from the Stormrage Shambler, and unleashes a deafening blast of THUNDER!  His attack is aided by the nearby tiefling.   The battle briar facing Xak follow his lead and flattens its branches against the ground.  Other creatures, plants, and objects in the area are not so quick or lucky.  They suffer damage from cacophonic blast, and are lifted off the ground by the shockwave, and the briar witch lands in the wall of fire.  The stormrage shambler likes the lightning wall, however, and recharges.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

+2 bonus from Knight Commander.
1d20+16 → [16,16] = (32) 34 BB 1: HIT
1d20+16 → [1,16] = (17) 19 BB2: MISS
1d20+16 → [4,16] = (20) 22 SR: HIT
1d20+16 → [18,16] = (34) 36 BWD: HIT
1d20+16 → [7,16] = (23) 25 Xak.  HIT

The 6x6 area with the BWD as its NE corner also includes Narbel.
Roll Lookup
18 +2= 20 = HIT

Pushes: 
BB 1: W, W, W, N.  Pushing W is illegal, since it doesn't move the creature away from Tharos (because of the diagonal measuring), so BB 1 is pushed N
Stormrage: NW, N, NW, NW.  The Stormrage can't move this far, because it needs to land in its own space and not on top of BB 1.  So it only goes NW, N, NW
BWD: NW, NW, N, N. 
Xak: none

Entering the wall of fire deals damage, but not on a per square basis.  

So the Stormrage heals 10 from the stormcage, using its immediate action.
The Briar Witch takes 20 from the stormcage, and 18 from the fire wall.

Roll Lookup 
Roll Lookup

The question of whether or not forcing people into walls and zones allows a save to go prone instead is academic right now, since the briar witch failed anyway, BB 1 wasn't pushed far enough, and the Stormrage eats lightning.  I have the question on the rules board for help in future encounters.[/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 4]

33: Glib. -29 HP.  Blessed.
*Cat Burglar's Gambit on BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -57 HP.  Blessed.  16/18 surges
*Entangle BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
Channel Divinity, E
Entangling Smite, E
[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=1.  8/9 surges
*Sacred Flame on Stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -26 HP.  Blessed.
*Thunderblast
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
Thunderblast, E
[/sblock]


18: Briar Witch Dryad.  -224 HP, bloodied.  Ongoing 13 radiant.  AP=0  Quarry.  Cursed.
*Briar Cage Erdric


18: Battle Briar 2.  -128 HP, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Divine Challenged.  Immobilized.
*Attack Xak 

18: Battle Briar 1.  -64.  Quarry.  Cursed
*Attack Narbel

18: Shambling Mound.  -40 HP.  Cursed.  Eyebited, Reed.
*Charge Reed

17: Erdric.  -38 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E
Archer's Glory, E[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -32 HP.  15/16.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (18 HP, resist 10 all, vulnerable cold 5.)


13: Stormrage. -111 HP.  Cursed.
*Double Attack Tharos

12: Torment.  -21 HP.  Blessed.  
*Lion's Roar on Stormrage, heal Narbel

[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter
Lion's Roar, E[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2008)

The dryad witch leaves the dangerous wall of fire, and fires a briar cage at Glib.  The agile rogue dodges.  She finally avoids the pillar of light that was burning her.

[sblock]Burn in the wall of fire for 14.  13 ongoing radiant.
Move: E, E, SE, SE, SE, S, S
Standard: Briar Cage Glib.  20 = MISS
Roll Lookup


Save versus radiant = success
Roll Lookup[/sblock]

Xak's battle briar counterattacks unsuccessfully, but the thorns entangling the area grow into Xak and Glib.

[sblock]Thorns aura does 5 to Glib and Xak.
Attack Xak.  Miss.  Roll Lookup

Immobilized.
[/sblock]

The other, less damaged, plant advances into the midst of the group and fires of a thorn burst.  Narbel and its ally are wounded and slowed by the thorns; Tharos and Torment jump over the low spray.

[sblock]
Move: SE, SE, S, S, SW
C Thorn Burst (standard; at-will)
Close burst 2; +17 vs. Reflex; 2d8 + 1 damage, plus the target is
slowed until the end of the warthorn battlebriar’s next turn.
Roll Lookup
1d20+17; 1d20+17; 1d20+17; 2d8+1 → [17,17] = (34) Narbel: HIT
1d20+17; 1d20+17; 1d20+17; 2d8+1 → [6,17] = (23) Tharos: MISS
1d20+17; 1d20+17; 1d20+17; 2d8+1 → [4,17] = (21) Torment: MISS
1d20+17 → [14,17] = (31): SR: HIT
Roll Lookup

1d20+17; 1d20+17; 1d20+17; 2d8+1 → [7,7,1] = (15) and slow until the end of BB 1's next turn.[/sblock]

The shambling mound finally has time to use both of vine tentacles, but Torment is able to avoid its crushing embrace.

[sblock]
Regen 5.
Move: NW, W, W, W
Enveloping Double Attack on Torment.  MISS, MISS
Roll Lookup[/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 4]

33: Glib. -29 HP.  Blessed.
*Cat Burglar's Gambit on BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -57 HP.  Blessed.  16/18 surges
*Entangle BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
Channel Divinity, E
Entangling Smite, E
[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=1.  8/9 surges
*Sacred Flame on Stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -26 HP.  Blessed.
*Thunderblast
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
Thunderblast, E
[/sblock]


18: Briar Witch Dryad.  -251 HP, bloodied.  AP=0  Quarry.  Cursed.  Concealed.
*Briar Cage Glib


18: Battle Briar 2.  -128 HP, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Divine Challenged.  Immobilized.
*Attack Xak 

18: Battle Briar 1.  -64.  Quarry.  Cursed
*Thorn Burst

18: Shambling Mound.  -35 HP.  Cursed.  Eyebited, Reed.
*Enveloping Tendrils on Torment

17: Erdric.  -38 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E
Archer's Glory, E[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -47 HP.  15/16.  Blessed.  Slowed. 

13: Stormrage. -126 HP, Bloodied.  Slowed.  Cursed.
*Double Attack Tharos

12: Torment.  -21 HP.  Blessed.  
*Lion's Roar on Stormrage, heal Narbel

[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter
Lion's Roar, E[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 17, 2008)

Wincing in pain as the thorny cage bites into his flesh again, Erdric puts two arrows to his bowstring and fires them together toward the wounded battle briar.  Not finished, he finds a moment of focus in the midst of the battle.  His eyes narrow as he picks out the form of the witch who trapped him in the cage as she moves around the fighting.  He draws his bow once more, feeling his helmet sharpen his sight, and lets loose a guided shot.

[sblock=ooc] Take 5 ongoing damage
Standard Action: twin strike vs BB2, hits AC 17 for 14, hits AC 27 for 10 those attack rolls should be 1 higher due to battlefield experience.
Minor Action: Trigger Helm of the Eagle (+2 on next attack this turn)
Move Action: I wish... 
Action Point (recover 10 hp thanks to Torment): Hawk's Talon vs. BWD (ignores cover and concealment) at +21 (-2 cage, +1 quarry, +2 Helm of the Eagle), hits AC 35 for 30 damage 
Save fails[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2008)

Quick results for other players' targeting:

[sblock]The shots miss BB 2 (cover from the Stormrage prevents the second from hitting.

BWD is hit and dies.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 17, 2008)

Victim said:


> Quick results for other players' targeting:
> 
> [sblock]The shots miss BB 2 (cover from the Stormrage prevents the second from hitting.
> 
> BWD is hit and dies.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] Point Blank Shot allows me to ignore cover/concealment within 5 squares...[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> [sblock=ooc] Point Blank Shot allows me to ignore cover/concealment within 5 squares...[/sblock]



[sblock]I knew there was something I meant to check.  Good catch.

That'll hit BB 2 then, and it lives.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock]
I forgot something else on Tharos's turn.  
Honor and Glory - Adjacent allies gain a +2 bonus to hit 
Going back to edit.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

Teleporting, Reed strenghtens his pressure on the mounds mind, hurting it minds and erasing not only himself, but also his allies from the creatures mind.

[sblock=OOC]
Free: use boon to teleport north-west, wes, west. concealment (BWD dead)
Standard: Mire of Mind (1d20+14=21, 1d10+10=18, 2d6=10) at shambler
21 vs Will, 28 damage (actually 22, keep forgetting bless)
if it hits, also takes -2 penalty on next attack and all heroes are invisible to it.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 96 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 18, 2008)

"Lemme outta here ya little..." Norbrit pauses as the cage around him disappears, and a sadistic grin appears under his smelly beard.  "Ha! I know'd ye couldn't keep here forever!"

The dwarf raises his heavy axe and chooses a target, finally settling on the stormrage in front of him.  "What tha..." He stops again and notes his feet's inability to keep up with the rest of him; it only takes a second for him to discover the cause.  "Ye durned cheatin' cheaters!" he screams as he swings his axe wildly.

[sblock=ooc]Giant's Wake vs. Stormrage (1d20 16;2d12 16);vs. BB1 (1d20 16;1d12 14) (1d20 16=19, 2d12 16=33, 1d20 16,1d12 14=[15, 16], [5, 14])

I screwed up the formatting and put a comma in there instead of the semicolon, so the last roll is a bit screwy--didn't want to redo it and roll again for obvious reasons.  It's all a moot point anyway, because I'm pretty sure he missed.  Should be 1d20+18 though because I forgot about Narbel's Blood Thirst feat, but that still only gives me a 21 to hit the stormrage.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you marking the Stormrage or not?


----------



## Victim (Sep 18, 2008)

Erdric arrows the dryad witch, despite her concealment.  She falls to the ground, inert.  Not satisfied with killing a mere 1 enemy, the elf strings 2 more arrows to his bow and attempts to finish off the badly wounded battle briar.   One goes high, the other just barely hits.

[sblock]Bleed for 5.

BWD dies from 30 damage.
28 hits BB 2 for 10 damage.

Heal 10.[/sblock]

Reed strikes true against the Shambling Mound, and hides himself and his companions from the creature.  For the moment.

[sblock]
22 Will hits.  Now you are all invisible to the shambler, and it has -2 attack from psychic lock.  So it's not going to hit anything at -7.[/sblock]

Narbel swings his axe into the Stormrage, but his axe passes in and out of the animate mound without inflicting any lasting damage.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

19 misses the Stormrage (as does 21), the secondary attack is hit dependent.
Bloodthirst adds to damage against bloodied targets, not attack.

The secondary target from Giant's Wake has to be adjacent to the primary target and within your reach, so you couldn't hit BB 1 anyway - it's not adjacent to the Stormrage.[/sblock]

The Stormrage regenerates, but needs to know if its marked or not before moveing
[sblock]Regen 10[/sblock]  


[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 4]

33: Glib. -29 HP.  Blessed.
*Cat Burglar's Gambit on BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -57 HP.  Blessed.  16/18 surges
*Entangle BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
Channel Divinity, E
Entangling Smite, E
[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=1.  8/9 surges
*Sacred Flame on Stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -26 HP.  Blessed.
*Thunderblast
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
Thunderblast, E
[/sblock]

18: Battle Briar 2.  -138 HP, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Divine Challenged.  Immobilized.
*Attack Xak 

18: Battle Briar 1.  -64.  Quarry.  Cursed
*Thorn Burst

18: Shambling Mound.  -63 HP, Bloodied.  Cursed.  -2 attack, PCs invisible.
*Enveloping Tendrils on Torment

17: Erdric.  -33 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E
Archer's Glory, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Helm of Eagle, D
1/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.
Mire the Mind, E[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -52 HP.  15/16.  Blessed.  Slowed. 
[sblock=Powers used]Giant's Wake, E[/sblock]

13: Stormrage. -116 HP.  Slowed.  Cursed.
*Double Attack Tharos

12: Torment.  -21 HP.  Blessed.  
*Lion's Roar on Stormrage, heal Narbel

[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter
Lion's Roar, E[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 18, 2008)

Victim said:


> Are you marking the Stormrage or not?




Might as well.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 18, 2008)

"Go down!"
Xak swings his warhammer at the Briar, but this time misses.
[sblock=OoC]Bolstering Strike vs BB2 (1d20+16=18, 1d10+9=16)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2008)

Looking at his allies under assault from all sides, Torment launches his flaming chain into the closest enemy and calls out *"Knock them down! Don't let them stand!"*. 

[sblock=OOC]
***If it hits - all allies in 5 squares can make a basic attack against target of choice as a free action, target takes no damage but is knocked prone ***

Standard - Beat Them Into the Ground Atk vs. Fort; Fire Damage; (1d20+17=27, 6d4+8=21) (Note I rolled 6d4 instead of 4d4, so it should be 19 (I dropped the last two dice), & I forgot bless bonus (sorry)
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 18, 2008)

The Stormrage, under heavy pressure from the Dwarf's icy axe, dares not move even a little and fires off a powerful blast of lightning.  

[sblock]C Lightning Blast (standard; encounter)  Lightning
Close blast 3; +14 vs. Reflex; 3d8 + 6 lightning damage. Miss: Half
damage.  Roll Lookup

1d20+14; 1d20+14; 3d8+6 → [16,14] = (30) HIT Narbel
1d20+14; 1d20+14; 3d8+6 → [10,14] = (24) HIT Erdric, (cover and CA from cage cancels)
1d20+14; 1d20+14; 3d8+6 → [8,3,4,6] = (21) 

[/sblock]

Torment beats the neaby Battle Briar into the ground, and Tharos, Xak, Narbel, and Erdric attempt to follow suit.

[sblock]Please pick a target next time; you have 2 enemies adjacent.

28 with Bless vs F hits BB 1, 19 damage.

People get free attacks to knock prone...  (As in last game, it might be best to handle granted attacks/saves/whatever in your own post - otherwise powers like this will take forever.)

Roll Lookup
1d20+9 ; 1d20+17; 1d20+14; 1d20+17 → [1,9] = (10) MISS
1d20+9 ; 1d20+17; 1d20+14; 1d20+17 → [18,17] = (35) HIT
1d20+9 ; 1d20+17; 1d20+14; 1d20+17 → [7,14] = (21) MISS
1d20+9 ; 1d20+17; 1d20+14; 1d20+17 → [9,17] = (26) HIT
Everyone's attacks from Beat them Into the Ground 
Tharos - +9 staff attack on Shambler 
Narbel - +17 attack on Stormrage 
Xak - hammer attack on BB 2. 
Erdric - +17 bow attack on Shambler

Everyone except BB 2 is knocked prone.[/sblock]

Xak attempts to regain some vigor by beating down the plant in front of him, but the creature's tough bark armor finally serves to block an attack.

[sblock]Yeah, 18 misses.[/sblock]

Reed is still the only person who moved since the last map, so there's no need for a new one.

[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 4]

33: Glib. -29 HP.  Blessed.
*Cat Burglar's Gambit on BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -57 HP.  Blessed.  16/18 surges
*Bolstering BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
Channel Divinity, E
Entangling Smite, E
[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=1.  8/9 surges
*Sacred Flame on Stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -26 HP.  Blessed.
*Thunderblast
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
Thunderblast, E
[/sblock]

18: Battle Briar 2.  -138 HP, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Divine Challenged.  Immobilized.
*Attack Xak 

18: Battle Briar 1.  -83, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Cursed.  Prone.
*Thorn Burst

18: Shambling Mound.  -63 HP, Bloodied.  Cursed.  -2 attack, PCs invisible. Prone
*Enveloping Tendrils on Torment

17: Erdric.  -54 HP.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E
Archer's Glory, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Helm of Eagle, D
1/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.
Mire the Mind, E[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -73 HP.  15/16.  Blessed.  Slowed. 
[sblock=Powers used]Giant's Wake, E[/sblock]

13: Stormrage. -116 HP.  Slowed.  Cursed.  Prone.
*Lightning Blast, E

12: Torment.  -21 HP.  Blessed.  
*Beat them into the ground

[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter
Lion's Roar, E
Beat them into the Ground, E[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Sep 19, 2008)

Tumbling out of the way of the Witch's cage Rollie just keeps rolling [move: tumble shift 3w] he rolls to his feet,still right next to the Battle Briar and precisely opposite Xax.

He scoops up a big lump of mud, using his dagger as a crude climbing claw crawls up the side of the battle briar and dumps the mud over it's head. [Sand in the eyes: 28vsREF|27DAM and Blinded till end of Rollie's Next Turn.]

Leave it with me and go help our friends with the rest of the foliage would you? He says to Xax.

[sblock=Glib Rollie Combat Block]
Passive Perception 26 ✦ Passive Insight 24 DARKVISION, low light
Defenses 27/19/27/23
Hit points 54/83 Bloodied 41
AP 1

* Defenses*
+4 vs OA (artful dodger)
Combat Anticipation (+1 to defenses vs close, ranged, area attacks)
Defensive Advantage (+2 to defenses when have CA)
Evasion (missed ref/ac area/close attack -> no damage)
Forced Movement -1 square (cat burglar)

*Effects*
Blessed (+1 to hit) _- but really, Rollie is always blessed, isn't he? Just look at his hair...._*

Powers*
*Bait and Switch (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Cat Burglers Gambit (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
*Elvin Precision (free; encounter)  ✦ Personal*
*Eyebite**(standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Psychic, Impliment*
*Ignoble Escape (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Instant Escape (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Sand in the Eyes (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
OR *Tornado Strike (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Tumble (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial*
OR *Easy Target (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Knockout** (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
OR *Walking Wounded (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Shadow Flow Armor (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
*Cloak of Resistance (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 19, 2008)

Narbel grunts as last swing misses. "Be still ye heapin' pile o' lettuce!" he shouts, and is more than happy to see that the stormrage can at least follow directions.  "That's right," he says, and a yellow-toothed grin hides under his matted beard as he winds up his axe one more time.

[sblock=actions]Crushing Blow vs. Stormrage (w/Blood Thirst feat) (1d20 16=31, 2d12 16=31)Damage is cold damage; keep the stormrage marked. Rolls don't include any bonuses from the target being prone.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 19, 2008)

Graf said:


> Tumbling out of the way of the Witch's cage Rollie just keeps rolling [move: tumble shift 3w] he rolls to his feet,still right next to the Battle Briar and precisely opposite Xax.
> 
> He scoops up a big lump of mud, using his dagger as a crude climbing claw crawls up the side of the battle briar and dumps the mud over it's head. [Sand in the eyes: 28vsREF|27DAM and Blinded till end of Rollie's Next Turn.]
> 
> ...




That kills BB 2, so I need a move action and new target from Xak.


----------



## Graf (Sep 19, 2008)

Apparently... they are vulnerable to having mud thrown on their heads...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

"Yeah, Glib, do it again!" the feylock cackles.
ooc: Sorry, that comment made me lol.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2008)

Freed from the oppressing presence of the Battle Briar, Xak braves the torrents of electricity surrounding the stormrage, calling down Kord's watchful eye on it.
[sblock=OoC]Move NW, W so will be flanking the Stormrage with Narbel. Though I don't think 20 still hits.
Divine Challenge the Stormrage, overriding Narbel's Mark.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 19, 2008)

Tharos walks casually away from the prone and blinded shambler, and with a clap of his hands, calls down a burst of flames that engulf the remaining battle briar and the stormrage shambler.  

[sblock=ooc]Move:  to the square S of Erdric
Standard:  Fire burst targeted to hit BB1 and stormrage, but no PCs.  I think if it's centered on the square NE of BB1 that should do.   Attacks inc. bless against BB1 and stormrage:   18 and 21.  There may be other modifiers involved, but I think those are probably both misses.  Well, here's the damage in case:  22
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 19, 2008)

Starwinds will move north to a better position and again call  the holy light of her god.  Her companions caught in the light feel better. 
[sblock] N, NW 
Mantel of Glory: close *blast 5* Erdric, Tharos, Narbel and  Torment can spend healing surges +5 hp 
Stormrage, BB1 (1d20+15=22, 1d20+15=20) vs will 
2d10+10=19 (if that actually hit anything 
Bastion of Faith (minor) to heal Xax surge +8 hp 
[/sblock]
powers used  [sblock]
Bless, Daily. Solar Wrath, E. Breath Weapon, E. Split the Sky, E.
Mantle of glory, E.  Bastion of  Faith, E.
Healing Word, 1/2, E
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
_oh hey 2 encounter powers left, I can still use dire radiance! +8vs fort fear me!_ 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 19, 2008)

Rollie crawls over the back of the second battle briar, stabbing it as he goes while avoiding thorns, until he can reach its head and smear mud into the fading lights of its eyes.  

[sblock]Overkill on BB 2.  And the creature is now blind!  [/sblock]

Xak shifts his attention to the Stormrage, entering its shocking aura to attempt a bolstering smite.  However, the plant harmlessly absorbs the blow from his hammer.

[sblock]Move into the aura, shocked for 5.

Still misses.

Divine Challenge.[/sblock]

Starwinds moves behind Erdric and unleashes the healing AND smiting light of Bahamut.  Then she heals Xak with a quick prayer.

[sblock]I don't see how you hit Tharos and the Stormrage with a blast 5.
20 Misses BB 1.

A bunch of people heal up.  I'm going to assume they spend the surges - if not, say something.[/sblock]

Tharos walks away from the melee, confident that Reed's fey powers have rendered the Shambling Mound's attacks ineffectual.  However the long arms of the Battle Briar reach out for him!  The wizard is able to escape, moves near the priestess, and then evokes fire.  The stormrage roasts in the firey blast.

[sblock]Move...

BB 1 has Threatening Reach, so it takes an OA.  Attack is +17 (including the penalty for being prone).  MISS Roll Lookup

21 REF hits the Stormrage for 22 damage.  Yes, its Reflex defense is terrible.[/sblock]

The remaining Battle Briar rises as its thorns burrow deeper into Narbel and Torment.  It attempts what might be its last claw attack on the tiefling that knocked it down, but the effort is futile.

[sblock]Thorn aura does 5 to Narbel and Torment.
Move Action: Stand
Standard: Claw at Torment.  +19.  MISS Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The conventional Shambling Mound also reshapes its bulk into a more upright position, and waits.

[sblock]Regen 5.
Move: Stand
Standard: ready to attack when it can see someone
[/sblock]


[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 5]

33: Glib. -29 HP.  Blessed.
*Blinding Attack on BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E
Tumble, E
Sand in the eyes, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -21 HP.  Blessed.  15/18 surges
*Bolstering SR
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
Channel Divinity, E
Entangling Smite, E
[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=1.  8/9 surges
*Sacred Flame on Stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
Bastion of Health, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -4 HP.  5/6.  Blessed.
*Thunderblast
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
Thunderblast, E
Fire Burst, E
[/sblock]

18: Battle Briar 1.  -83, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Cursed.  
*Claw at Torment.

18: Shambling Mound.  -58 HP, Bloodied.  Cursed.  -2 attack, PCs invisible. 
READY

17: Erdric.  -28 HP.  6/7.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E
Archer's Glory, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Helm of Eagle, D
1/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Otherwind Stride, E.
Mire the Mind, E[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -36 HP.  14/16.  Blessed.  Slowed. 
[sblock=Powers used]Giant's Wake, E[/sblock]

13: Stormrage. -138 HP, Bloodied.  Slowed.  Cursed.  Prone.  Divine Challenged.
*Lightning Blast, E

12: Torment.  -0 HP.  10/11.  Blessed.  
*Beat them into the ground

[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter
Lion's Roar, E
Beat them into the Ground, E[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 20, 2008)

Erdric once again fires two arrows simultaneously, this time targetting the shambling mount that is surrounded by crackiling electricity.

[sblock=ooc] Minor Action: Designate remaining enemies as my quarry
Standard Action: Twin Strike vs. Stormrage, +18 (+1 bless, +1 quarry)Hits 33 for 8 damage, hits 34 for 12 damage and 7 quarry attack rolls should be 2 lower, as I forgot the cage penalty, so 31 and 32.
Move Action: rattle the briar cage a bit.
Save: Fails [/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 20, 2008)

[sblock]
because I had the intiative wrong  of course, I forgot Tharos moves after me. 
the wizard was a higher priority than the plant. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2008)

Reed releases his pressure on the mounds mind, a bit.

[sblock=OOC]

Standard: Eyebire (1d20+15=24, 1d6+6=12, 2d6=5) at shambler
24 vs Will, 21 damage (damage is +10 but I typed +6)
if it hits, also takes -2 penalty on next attack and Reed is invisible to it.
Move: down-right, right, downright. concealed

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 96 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 20, 2008)

Erdric buries 2 arrows deeply into the Stormrage.

[sblock]Bleed for 5.  
Both hits, 27 damage.[/sblock]

Reed's gaze continues to tear into the Shambler's mind.

[sblock]Hit.  21 damage, penalties.

Move: down-right, right, downright. concealed[/sblock]

As most of the party reappears to its senses, the Shambler attacks.

[sblock]Enveloping Tendrils on Torment.  Flanking, -2 from Psychic Lock.
Roll Lookup

1d20+12; 1d8+6 → [13,12] = (25) HIT
1d20+12; 1d8+6 → [2,6] = (8) damage
1d20+12; 1d8+6 → [8,12] = (20) MISS
1d20+12; 1d8+6 → [7,6] = (13) 

Only 1 hit, so no eating.[/sblock]

Narbel smashes his axe into the Stormrage, freezing parts of it.  His fierce attacks causes Xak's challenge to fizzle.  Electricity channels back through his ice axe though.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

Crushing Blow vs. Stormrage (w/Blood Thirst feat) (1d20 16=31, 2d12 16=31)Damage is cold damage; keep the stormrage marked. Rolls don't include any bonuses from the target being prone.

HIT.  31 damage, Cold Vulnerable. [/sblock]

The Stormrage shifts into a less squished stance, then swings at Narbel in a frenzy of lightning soaked attacks.  However, the tough dwarf is able to fend off most of the shocking vines.

[sblock]Regen 10.

Move: Stand from Prone.

Double Attack on Narbel: Roll Lookup
1d20+14; 2d8+10 → [8,14] = (22) MISS
1d20+14; 2d8+10 → [3,1,10] = (14) 
1d20+14; 2d8+10 → [18,14] = (32) HIT
1d20+14; 2d8+10 → [7,1,10] = (18) 

Spend AP: Double Attack on Narbel.  Roll Lookup
1d20+14; 2d8+10 → [3,14] = (17) MISS
1d20+14; 2d8+10 → [2,2,10] = (14) 
1d20+14; 2d8+10 → [3,14] = (17) MISS
1d20+14; 2d8+10 → [2,6,10] = (18) 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 5]

33: Glib. -29 HP.  Blessed.
*Blinding Attack on BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E
Tumble, E
Sand in the eyes, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -21 HP.  Blessed.  15/18 surges
*Bolstering SR
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
Channel Divinity, E
Entangling Smite, E
[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=1.  8/9 surges
*Sacred Flame on Stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
Bastion of Health, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -4 HP.  5/6.  Blessed.
*Thunderblast
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
Thunderblast, E
Fire Burst, E
[/sblock]

18: Battle Briar 1.  -83, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Cursed.  
*Claw at Torment.



17: Erdric.  -33 HP.  6/7.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E
Archer's Glory, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Helm of Eagle, D
1/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Ethereal Stride, E.
Mire the Mind, E[/sblock]

17: Shambling Mound.  -79 HP, Bloodied.  Cursed.  -2 attack, Reed invisible. 
READY

14: Narbel.  -59 HP.  14/16.  Blessed.   
[sblock=Powers used]Giant's Wake, E
Crushing Blow, E[/sblock]

13: Stormrage. -186 HP, Bloodied.    Cursed.  Cold Vulnerable 5.  Marked by Narbel, AP 0.
*Double Attack on Narbel, spend AP, Double Attack.

12: Torment.  -8 HP.  10/11.  Blessed.  
*Beat them into the ground

[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter
Lion's Roar, E
Beat them into the Ground, E[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Again, no map update since only Reed moved.


----------



## Graf (Sep 22, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> "Yeah, Glib, do it again!" the feylock cackles.



Rollie mimics a quick bow before sprinting off, deftly slipping around the electrical field [move: 2e se 5s] and then making a deft strike [standard: move se sw to flank (normal) Shambler with Torment; AC32|29DAM]

[sblock=Glib Rollie Combat Block]
Passive Perception 26 ✦ Passive Insight 24 DARKVISION, low light
Defenses 27/19/27/23
Hit points 54/83 Bloodied 41
AP 1

* Defenses*
+4 vs OA (artful dodger)
Combat Anticipation (+1 to defenses vs close, ranged, area attacks)
Defensive Advantage (+2 to defenses when have CA)
Evasion (missed ref/ac area/close attack -> no damage)
Forced Movement -1 square (cat burglar)

*Effects*
Blessed (+1 to hit) _- but really, Rollie is always blessed, isn't he? Just look at his hair...._*

Powers*
*Bait and Switch (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Cat Burglers Gambit (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
*Elvin Precision (free; encounter)  ✦ Personal*
*Eyebite**(standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Psychic, Impliment*
*Ignoble Escape (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Instant Escape (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Sand in the Eyes (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
OR *Tornado Strike (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Tumble (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial*
OR *Easy Target (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Knockout** (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
OR *Walking Wounded (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Shadow Flow Armor (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
*Cloak of Resistance (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2008)

Torment swings his fiery chain at the battle briar, hoping to finish off the plant and provide some cover for Narbel.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: Use Guarding Strike on BB1
Guarding Strike (vs. AC); Fire Damage (1d20+17=24, 4d4+8=15) 
Dang...
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 22, 2008)

Tharos, with a casual wave of his hand, sends two rays of crackling ice towards the stormrage shambler.  

[sblock=ooc]Not clear if you can fire both rays of Icy rays at the same target, a la scorching ray in 3.5.  If so, they're both at the stormrage.  If not, one at stormy, one at thorny.  (BB1).  Attacks (stormrage first, if two targets are needed) 33 and 19, for, um, either 13 or 10 damage.  I rolled it twice before remembering that it should only go once.  Interpret as you see fit.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 22, 2008)

Graf, your move path takes you through a tree.  Deft Strike provides move, not shift, so you can't ignore difficult terrain while doing it.


----------



## Graf (Sep 23, 2008)

[sblock=Victim]I think you mean a river? Right? I can't see any trees...

But you're right, its illegal to try to move over the water. I just stop and throw the dagger with Sly Flourish. With the same rolls it's AC29 for 16 points of damage.

Sorry about that.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 23, 2008)

Graf said:


> [sblock=Victim]I think you mean a river? Right? I can't see any trees...
> 
> But you're right, its illegal to try to move over the water. I just stop and throw the dagger with Sly Flourish. With the same rolls it's AC29 for 16 points of damage.
> 
> Sorry about that.[/sblock]




The tree is underneath the area where the orange squares making up Xak's Hallowed Ground overlap, so it's hard to see.    It's two squares east of Xak.

If you're throwing anyway, it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Graf (Sep 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]OK. I think I can slip around it by moving 2e 2se s sw 2s and be at the same position. (Yay for free diagonals... unless it's supposed to fill a whole square...)

If you think it's reasonable for Glib to skip around the tree in that fashion and use Deft to run through the water and get to the flank (which is sounding pretty unlikely now that I write it out...) then he does.

If not? 3e se s4 (2 squares right from the Center of Ball of Fire text) and throw is fine.

Whatever works! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 23, 2008)

Torment swings at the Battle Briar, but the nearby tree and enemies crowding him prevent the tiefling from using a wide enough arc to land a heavy blow.

[sblock]24=Miss. [/sblock]

Rollie returns to the south and whip a dagger into the Shambling Mound.  The weapon bites deeply before flying back to his hand.

[sblock]I don't think you can scoot around blocking terrain on diagonals like that.  Plus the difficult terrain on both of the squares that flank with Torment still prevent you from reaching a flanking position with Deft Strike like that.

I moved you an additional square south from deft strike before the throw.

Hit, 16 damage.[/sblock]


[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 6]

33: Glib. -29 HP.  Blessed.
*Blinding Attack on BB 2
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E
Tumble, E
Sand in the eyes, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -21 HP.  Blessed.  15/18 surges
*Bolstering SR
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
Channel Divinity, E
Entangling Smite, E
[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=1.  8/9 surges
*Sacred Flame on Stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
Bastion of Health, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -4 HP.  5/6.  Blessed.
*Thunderblast
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
Thunderblast, E
Fire Burst, E
[/sblock]

18: Battle Briar 1.  -83, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Cursed.  
*Claw at Torment.



17: Erdric.  -33 HP.  6/7.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E
Archer's Glory, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Helm of Eagle, D
1/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Ethereal Stride, E.
Mire the Mind, E[/sblock]

17: Shambling Mound.  -96 HP, Bloodied.  Cursed.  -2 attack, Reed invisible. 
READY

14: Narbel.  -59 HP.  14/16.  Blessed.   
[sblock=Powers used]Giant's Wake, E
Crushing Blow, E[/sblock]

13: Stormrage. -186 HP, Bloodied.    Cursed.  Cold Vulnerable 5.  Marked by Narbel, AP 0.
*Double Attack on Narbel, spend AP, Double Attack.

12: Torment.  -8 HP.  10/11.  Blessed.  
*Beat them into the ground

[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter
Lion's Roar, E
Beat them into the Ground, E
Guarding Attack, E[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Again, no map update since only Reed moved.[/QUOTE]

Ice Rays is one attack per target, so you can't shoot the same guy twice with it.


----------



## Graf (Sep 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Perfectly happy with the movement! Thanks! 

[sblock=Just FYI]I was once a believer in much the same about diagonal movement. It was argued and accepted (by me) that the following means that unless the corner is completely filled you can slip diagonally.

Diagonal Movement (PhB 283)
Moving diagonally works the same as other movement, except you can’t cross the corner of a wall or another obstacle that fills the corner between the square you’re in and the square you want to move to. You can move diagonally past most creatures, since they don’t completely fill their squares.​
They could be particularly large (or square?) trees of course.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 24, 2008)

Note that Xak should be diagonally across from Narbel still.  I moved him accidently and then put him back in the wrong spot.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 24, 2008)

Starwinds, sensing victory close at hand, will bring the power from the stars against the stormrager's mind. Caught in passing, the smaller plant also begins to burn. 

[sblock] 
break the spirit   1d20+15=35 vs will
Crit!  3d8+30=37 damage ; -3 to attacks til end of  her next turn.
13 ongoing radiance on the Battle briar 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 24, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:


> Starwinds, sensing victory close at hand, will bring the power from the stars against the stormrager's mind. Caught in passing, the smaller plant also begins to burn.
> 
> [sblock]
> break the spirit   1d20+15=35 vs will
> ...




Why does the ongoing damage occur?  Isn't that from spending AP, not critting?  I didn't see any Radiant Servant or holy symbol abilities that would do that.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 25, 2008)

Seeing that he is in a good position, Xak lines up another smite at the Stormrage. However, the electricity surrounding the plant keeps him from connecting.
[sblock=OoC]Divine Challenge the Stormrage so it can be targeted with Warding Blow
Warding Blow vs. Stormrage (1d20+18=20, 2d10+9=16), flanking and Bless included, but it seems the dice roller has finally abandoned me.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 25, 2008)

Xak misses, even in the tag team.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.  Miss.  Divine Challenge[sblock]

Starwinds tears into the mind of the Stormrage, shredding its will to fight.

[sblock]Crit.  37 damage, -3 attack.

As posted above, I don't see why the ongoing damage occurs.  That ability triggers from spending an AP, not critting.[/sblock]

Tharos fires beams of ice into the Stormrage and the Battlebriar.  With the extra frost from Narbel's icy axe, the creature is overwhelmed and completely frozen.

[sblock]33 on Stormrage = HIT
19 on BB 1= MISS

18 damage because it picked up Cold Vulnerability from Narbel: DEAD[/sblock]

The remaining Battle Briar carefully advances as its thorns burrow into flesh.  The creature, indifferent to the suffering of its ally, fires another spray of thorns into the adventurers around it.  Erdric's elven grace allow him to dodge the attack, the others neaby are hit and slowed by the thorns.

[sblock]Aura deals 5 damage to Narbel and Torment.
Move Action: Shift W
C Thorn Burst (standard; at-will)
Close burst 2; +17 vs. Reflex; 2d8 + 1 damage, plus the target is
slowed until the end of the warthorn battlebriar’s next turn.
Roll Lookup

 → [8,17] = (25) Narbel = HIT
 → [2,17] = (19) Erdric = MISS
 → [9,17] = (26) Tharos = HIT exactly
 → [14,17] = (31) Torment = HIT
 → [18,17] = (35) Shambler = HIT
1d20+17; 1d20+17; 1d20+17; 1d20+17; 1d20+17; 2d8+1 → [8,6,1] = (15) 
Thorn Burst: Narbel Erdric Tharos Torment Shambler

15 damage plus slow.[/sblock]



[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 6]

33: Glib. -29 HP.  Blessed.
*thrown dagger at Shambler
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E
Tumble, E
Sand in the eyes, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -26 HP.  Blessed.  15/18 surges
*Bolstering SR
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
Channel Divinity, E
Entangling Smite, E
[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=1.  8/9 surges
*Sacred Flame on Stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
Bastion of Health, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Break the Spirit
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -19 HP.  5/6.  Blessed.  Slowed
*Thunderblast
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
Thunderblast, E
Fire Burst, E
Ice Ray, E
[/sblock]

18: Battle Briar 1.  -83, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Cursed.  
*Thorn Burst



17: Erdric.  -33 HP.  6/7.  Blessed.  Briar Caged: Restrained+ongoing 5 (save ends both), has cover, caged can be destroyed (25 HP, resist 10 all)

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E
Archer's Glory, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Helm of Eagle, D
1/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Ethereal Stride, E.
Mire the Mind, E[/sblock]

17: Shambling Mound.  -111 HP, Bloodied.  Cursed.  -2 attack, Reed invisible. Slowed
READY

14: Narbel.  -79 HP.  14/16.  Blessed.   Slowed
[sblock=Powers used]Giant's Wake, E
Crushing Blow, E[/sblock]

12: Torment.  -28 HP.  10/11.  Blessed.  Slowed
*Beat them into the ground

[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter
Lion's Roar, E
Beat them into the Ground, E
Guarding Attack, E[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

Reed continious his pressure on this primitive brain, hoping to fell the beast.

[sblock=OOC]

Standard: Eyebite (1d20+15=27, 1d6+6=11, 2d6=7) at shambler
27 vs Will, 22 damage (damage is +10 but I typed +6) (shouldn't use the memory function )
if it hits, also takes -2 penalty on next attack and Reed is invisible to it.
Move: up-left, left, up-left. concealed

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 96 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 25, 2008)

Once again fighting the flesh-tearing cage in order to properly aim and use his bow, Erdric fires two more arrows toward the battle briar.  His frustration and pain lend deadly accuracy to his arrows.  The sight of his arrows flying true gives him a jolt of energy that allows him to finally break free of the briars embedded in his flesh.

[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: Twin Strike vs. Battle Briar, hits AC 30 for 6, Crit for 15+16 quarry + 6 for the magic bow.  So, hits AC 30 for 6, and AC 36 for 37 damage.  

Wow, three crits in one combat.  Go Invisible Castle.   

Save: Succeeds![/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 25, 2008)

Erdric tears free of the briar cage while planting deadly arrows deep into the "head" of the battle briar.

[sblock]Bleed for 5.

Hit, Crit.  [/sblock]

Reed destroys the mind of the Shambler entirely, and it falls into an inanimate pile of rotting plant matter.

[sblock]Hit, Kill.[/sblock]

[sblock=Status/Initiative: Round 6]

33: Glib. -29 HP.  Blessed.
*thrown dagger at Shambler
[sblock=Powers used]Eyebite, E.
Bait and Switch, E
Elven Precision, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E
Tumble, E
Sand in the eyes, E
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -26 HP.  Blessed.  15/18 surges
*Bolstering SR
[sblock=Powers used]Second Wind, E
Hallowed Circle, D
Channel Divinity, E
Entangling Smite, E
[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.  Blessed.  AP=1.  8/9 surges
*Sacred Flame on Stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  Solar Wrath, E.  Breath Weapon, E.  Split the Sky, E.  
Healing Word, 1/2, E
Bastion of Health, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Break the Spirit
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -19 HP.  5/6.  Blessed.  Slowed
*Thunderblast
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D
Stormcage, E
Thunderblast, E
Fire Burst, E
Ice Ray, E
[/sblock]

18: Battle Briar 1.  -126, Bloodied.  Quarry.  Cursed.  
*Thorn Burst



17: Erdric.  -35 HP.  6/7.  Blessed. 
*Twin Strike BB 1

[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, Daily.  Evasive Strike, E
COmbined Fire, E
Knockdown shot, E
Archer's Glory, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Helm of Eagle, D
1/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine.  Blessed.  Concealed.  
*Eyebite Shambler

[sblock=Powers used]Bewitching Whispers, encounter.  Will of the Feywild, E.  Ethereal Stride, E.
Mire the Mind, E[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -79 HP.  14/16.  Blessed.   Slowed
[sblock=Powers used]Giant's Wake, E
Crushing Blow, E[/sblock]

12: Torment.  -28 HP.  10/11.  Blessed.  Slowed
*Beat them into the ground

[sblock=Powers used]Shake it Off, encounter
Lion's Roar, E
Beat them into the Ground, E
Guarding Attack, E[/sblock]

Blessed: +1 power bonus to attacks.
[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 25, 2008)

Seeing the Stormrage fall, Narbel shifts his attention to the last remaining foe and puts all his might into his swing.

[sblock=Actions]All Bets Are Off vs. BB1, Primary Attack (1d20 16=22, 2d12 11=22)  Should be an attack roll of 23 because I forgot the bonus from being blessed, but I think that's still a miss, so I didn't bother rolling the secondary attack.  Narbel will mark the battlebriar as well, in case it manages to live long enough to matter.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 25, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> Seeing the Stormrage fall, Narbel shifts his attention to the last remaining foe and puts all his might into his swing.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]All Bets Are Off vs. BB1, Primary Attack (1d20 16=22, 2d12 11=22)  Should be an attack roll of 23 because I forgot the bonus from being blessed, but I think that's still a miss, so I didn't bother rolling the secondary attack.  Narbel will mark the battlebriar as well, in case it manages to live long enough to matter.[/sblock]




Yeah, that misses.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 26, 2008)

"Git the cleric out," Xak mutters as he moves towards the last battle briar, teleport-switching his and Torment's places. "And the hammer in!"
[sblock=OoC]Move SE, E x2
Benign Transposition on Torment, getting the attack on BB1. Benign Transposition vs. BB1 (1d20+16=29, 2d10+9=27)

Note that Xak goes after Torment, so this doesn't prevent him from attacking[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 26, 2008)

Dalamar said:


> "Git the cleric out," Xak mutters as he moves towards the last battle briar, teleport-switching his and Torment's places. "And the hammer in!"
> [sblock=OoC]Move SE, E x2
> Benign Transposition on Torment, getting the attack on BB1. Benign Transposition vs. BB1 (1d20+16=29, 2d10+9=27)
> 
> Note that Xak goes after Torment, so this doesn't prevent him from attacking[/sblock]




That will kill BB 1 if nothing else does.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2008)

Torment feels the anger inside hime welling up after the thorns tear into him. 

"You'll pay for that plant!" the tiefling promises as he calls upon his infernal heritage to aid his attack, swinging his fiery chain at the briar creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Minor - Infernal Wrath (+1 to hit, +4 damage)
Standard - Slash and Press Vs AC; Fire Damage (1d20+18=32, 6d4+12=24) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 26, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Torment feels the anger inside hime welling up after the thorns tear into him.
> 
> "You'll pay for that plant!" the tiefling promises as he calls upon his infernal heritage to aid his attack, swinging his fiery chain at the briar creature.
> 
> ...




Torment smashes into the animated plant with his firey chain.  There's a loud cracking sound as the creature's trunk finally snaps and flames quickly consume the monster.

It's over.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 26, 2008)

Erdric kneels down where he is and picks up a handful of dirt.  He raises it to his forehead and prays breifly to Melora.  Calm washes over him, and he stands with little sign of the beating he took from the briar cage.  We should search for any indication of why these creatures of the wild have acted thus.  Something is wrong here, and we must put things right again.  

[sblock=ooc] use one healing surge to bring him to 71/85.  Search the dead and the area for clues/information.  Perception +20, Nature +17. [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 27, 2008)

ooc:  Tharos will use one more healing surge as well, preferably in conjunction with an inspiring word or healing word, if we have time to wait for those to recharge a few times.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 27, 2008)

Now that his marked target is dead, Narbel will take this opportunity to use his second wind.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 27, 2008)

Xak likewise spends a Healing Surge, bringing him to maximum HP and down a total of 4 Surges (14 more to go).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 29, 2008)

starwinds will healing word glib, almost certainly bring him to full, and suggest torment heal narbel or edric


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

"Hihahahihahihahi, that was kind of fun. Have to remember their 'earth-on-the-head' vulnerabilty!" The slightly mad fey warlock cackles. Reed is no great help in searching the area. And somehow he managed again to come out the battle unhurt...

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 96 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Sep 29, 2008)

Healing Word: Roll Lookup surge+18
Inspiring Words: Roll Lookup +14, and +7


You can take more short rests if needed.
[sblock=Status]

Glib. -0HP.  5/6 

[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

31: Xak.  -0HP.    14/18 surges

[sblock=Powers used]
Hallowed Circle, D

[/sblock]

18: Starwinds.  -0 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges

[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

18: Tharos.  -0.  4/6.  
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D

[/sblock]

17: Erdric.  -14 HP.  5/7.  Blessed. 


[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
1/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

17: Reed.  Fine. 


[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

14: Narbel.  -46 HP.  13/16.  
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

12: Torment.  -28 HP.  10/11.  
*Beat them into the ground

[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]


[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2008)

Torment will use 1 more surge as he rests, 9/11 surges left, 24 hp recovered


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 30, 2008)

One more surge will do it for Narbel, still leaving him with 12 of his 16 surges per day.


----------



## Graf (Oct 2, 2008)

Rollie shakes his clothing free of mud.
Well, that was invigorating. 
[sblock=Healing]spend a surge...[/sblock]

[sblock=Glib Rollie Combat Block]
Passive Perception 26 ✦ Passive Insight 24 DARKVISION, low light
Defenses 27/19/27/23
Hit points 74/83 Bloodied 41 (surges remaining 65
AP 1

* Defenses*
+4 vs OA (artful dodger)
Combat Anticipation (+1 to defenses vs close, ranged, area attacks)
Defensive Advantage (+2 to defenses when have CA)
Evasion (missed ref/ac area/close attack -> no damage)
Forced Movement -1 square (cat burglar)

*Effects*
*

Powers*
*Bait and Switch (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Cat Burglers Gambit (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
*Elvin Precision (free; encounter)  ✦ Personal*
*Eyebite**(standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Psychic, Impliment*
*Ignoble Escape (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Instant Escape (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Sand in the Eyes (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
OR *Tornado Strike (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Tumble (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial*
OR *Easy Target (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Knockout** (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
OR *Walking Wounded (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Shadow Flow Armor (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
*Cloak of Resistance (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
[/sblock]


----------

